# The Braves from now til the playoffs 2019 (cont'd)



## mizzippi jb (Aug 25, 2019)

Guess the bull "pin" thread shut down at 1000 posts.... Was gonna post is it too late to waive flowers when McCann comes back?  Man these new additions have really made a huge difference.   AA looking legit


----------



## Twiggbuster (Aug 25, 2019)

Braves have speed to burn.
Don’t think I’ve seen a team that scores from first as much as this team.


----------



## Horns (Aug 25, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Guess the bull "pin" thread shut down at 1000 posts.... Was gonna post is it too late to waive flowers when McCann comes back?  Man these new additions have really made a huge difference.   AA looking legit


I second waiving Flowers. Horrible catcher and horrible hitter


----------



## treemanjohn (Aug 25, 2019)

Catchers have become so lazy and forgotten fundamentals


----------



## elfiii (Aug 25, 2019)

All these new guys act like they got a new lease on life. Cervelli had a great debut. Hope he can keep it up. Flowers can't avoid a pass ball to save his life.


----------



## Coenen (Aug 25, 2019)

It's a sweep in NY against "The hottest team in baseball."


----------



## Duff (Aug 25, 2019)

Bullpen has done a complete 180. Amazing


----------



## antharper (Aug 25, 2019)

8 in a row, and Duff nailed it !


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 25, 2019)

We will have meaningful baseball this year, just praying we can play for a pennant.


----------



## Patriot44 (Aug 25, 2019)

> *P44 posted on August 5th*
> I don't believe that a closer is the total fix, not even close to be honest.  The entire pitching game has changed from 20 years ago, whereas a starting pitcher would go 71/3 or 8 innings. Tommy Johns changed pitching forever, it's never going back in my opinion minus a couple of oddities.
> 
> Kid's these days are taught pitch count not innings from 8-9years old on, including my son. Thank god mine has no desire to be a pitcher.
> ...



Folty went 7 on Friday and Big D went 7 today. This has to continue! 

I like the Uni's and the nickname jersey's. The Bringer of Rain tied Hank today with 7 bombs in a single season against The Muts with one series left.


----------



## Patriot44 (Aug 25, 2019)

I want to add, I think the Bravo's have set themselves up to have trading power in December with a star-studded defense with players to trade, and have also set themselves up to be VERY appealing to a young pitching stud, or two.

Big D leading the pitching staff and Freddy leading the D, there is no way a young up and coming pitcher (or his agent) can overlook the young powerhouse D of the Braves and not want in on it.

I teach my young 12 year old pitchers to not worry about the runners and to ONLY worry about the batter. When you have a D like the Braves have, it's a pitchers dream!

Tehran has to go IMO.


----------



## Coenen (Aug 25, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Folty went 7 on Friday and Big D went 7 today. This has to continue!
> 
> I like the Uni's and the nickname jersey's. The Bringer of Rain tied Hank today with 7 bombs in a single season against The Muts with one series left.


The all black unis were sharp, couldn't say the same for the all whites, though. Players' weekend is sort of fun, I like all of the little nicknames and tributes. Sure, a lot of them are lame, but there are a few that give you a smile and/or a chuckle. How about Donaldson's custom bat?

Still trying to ditch Teheran? I'd be comfortable with him as a 5 going forward, he's at that point in his career. Keuchel is no spring chicken either. Soroka and Fried have shown they belong at this level. I think Folty may actually be the guy they let go of. A good few outings down the stretch will pump up his value, and let AA potentially flip him for something of real worth.


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 25, 2019)

Amazing to win these games with all the rentals we have in there.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 25, 2019)

yall gotta give Julio some credit.   He has pitched very well other than 1 start recently....esp post all star break.   He keeps his head down and goes about his business.   No distractions, seems to be a good role model to the young Latin American players.    He's earned a little more than kicking to the curb in my opinion.


----------



## Duff (Aug 25, 2019)

dixiecutter said:


> Amazing to win these games with all the rentals we have in there.



It really is. With any other team than Washington, the Braves would have pretty much put the division away the last couple of weeks. Kind of frustrating. But can you imagine the frustration in the Nationals club house?  10-1 the last 11 games and gained a grand total of 0 games in the east. Lol


----------



## Duff (Aug 25, 2019)

I have 0 problems with Julio as long as he pitches like he has the last few weeks. I’m not talking about numbers either. I’m talking about going after guys Julio. Not, nibble nibble nibble. 85 pitches after 4 innings Julio. 

He still scares me with “that inning “ though


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 26, 2019)

Impressive sweep & 80th win for the Braves in a close pitching battle as Keuchel goes deep in the game & with bats struggling to produce runs with only 3-hits along with a bullpen scare in the 9th giving up a run ending bullpen's great 25-inning scoreless streak, but thanks to Donaldson's 2-HR's that saved the win.

Sunday radio sports reported Swanson flying to Colorado for the next game Monday at 3:10pm ET with TV broadcast only on the MLB Youtube channel.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165718256394674182


35-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165715158221459456


Time = 2:20

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165719568288903168



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165701437852196866



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165701212546785281








































(Posted before the game.)


----------



## Patriot44 (Aug 26, 2019)

Coenen said:


> The all black unis were sharp, couldn't say the same for the all whites, though. Players' weekend is sort of fun, I like all of the little nicknames and tributes. Sure, a lot of them are lame, but there are a few that give you a smile and/or a chuckle. How about Donaldson's custom bat?
> 
> Still trying to ditch Teheran? I'd be comfortable with him as a 5 going forward, he's at that point in his career. Keuchel is no spring chicken either. Soroka and Fried have shown they belong at this level. I think Folty may actually be the guy they let go of. A good few outings down the stretch will pump up his value, and let AA potentially flip him for something of real worth.


Yea, just not sold on him. I think he is good for 5 but thats pushing it. He has been good of late, but worry about him in September. 

The white uni’s looked like they were inside out! 

Love the bat! Would get my son one but we are moving up a division and he is going to -5 from -10. Big change and we are working through the mechanics of it and will make bat decisions after November. Maybe a Christmas present.  That and between DeMarini and Marucci,  I dropped a grand on bats this spring and summer. Two broken wood bats on their first plate appearances and a Zen ‘bout broke me.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 26, 2019)

As expected, Swanson back at SS for today's afternoon game. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/dansby-swanson-returns-from-injured-list 

*Swanson returns from IL; Duvall optioned*

11:42 AM EDT




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166002811152322560


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166002814973284356


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166019817272500224


----------



## elfiii (Aug 26, 2019)

Coenen said:


> The all black unis were sharp, couldn't say the same for the all whites, though. Players' weekend is sort of fun, I like all of the little nicknames and tributes. Sure, a lot of them are lame, but there are a few that give you a smile and/or a chuckle. How about Donaldson's custom bat?
> 
> Still trying to ditch Teheran? I'd be comfortable with him as a 5 going forward, he's at that point in his career. Keuchel is no spring chicken either. Soroka and Fried have shown they belong at this level. I think Folty may actually be the guy they let go of. A good few outings down the stretch will pump up his value, and let AA potentially flip him for something of real worth.



I would keep High Foltage and let Teheran slide.


----------



## Coenen (Aug 26, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I would keep High Foltage and let Teheran slide.


Depends what the offer on the table is. A good second half might give Folty some serious value.

Speaking of the nicknames, I was perusing a couple of baseball blogs this morning and learned that Joey Votto was the undisputed winner of "Player's Weekend." His chosen nickname was "Who."


----------



## elfiii (Aug 26, 2019)

Coenen said:


> Depends what the offer on the table is. A good second half might give Folty some serious value.
> 
> Speaking of the nicknames, I was perusing a couple of baseball blogs this morning and learned that Joey Votto was the undisputed winner of "Player's Weekend." His chosen nickname was "Who."



Teheran has been more "Steady Freddie" than Folty but he's supposed to because he's a seasoned vet. I just think Folty has more life left in him than Teheran and he's less expensive and other than his crappy start that has run his ERA up he's pitching about the same as Teheran. For now.


----------



## dirtnap (Aug 26, 2019)

Coenen said:


> Depends what the offer on the table is. A good second half might give Folty some serious value.
> 
> Speaking of the nicknames, I was perusing a couple of baseball blogs this morning and learned that Joey Votto was the undisputed winner of "Player's Weekend." His chosen nickname was "Who."


Votto’s shoulda been Walker


----------



## Coenen (Aug 26, 2019)

dirtnap said:


> Votto’s shoulda been Walker


Nah. "Who" was utter perfection. If only the rest of the team had played along.


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 26, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Teheran has been more "Steady Freddie" than Folty but he's supposed to because he's a seasoned vet. I just think Folty has more life left in him than Teheran and he's less expensive and other than his crappy start that has run his ERA up he's pitching about the same as Teheran. For now.



Folty has much more nasty stuff that Teheran when he's on. Problem is he's a head case I'm afraid -  but he's worth keeping around.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 26, 2019)

doenightmare said:


> Folty has much more nasty stuff that Teheran when he's on. Problem is he's a head case I'm afraid -  but he's worth keeping around.



Yep. He got optioned to Gwinnett because he was a head case, not because he was hurt. He is wrapped pretty tight right now though. Almost like last year.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 26, 2019)

1-1 top of the 9th.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 26, 2019)

Blevins just gave up a 2 run shot in the bottom of the 9th. Braves lose 3-1. Off to Toronto.


----------



## walukabuck (Aug 26, 2019)

Having a really hard time scoring runs right now. Just got to survive and when the ones they can.


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 27, 2019)

Yesterday was a strange case. They were syaing on the radio that it was the first time in the last 13 years a game went 0-0 into the 7th at Coors.


----------



## DannyW (Aug 27, 2019)

Don't look now but Julio is quietly putting together a great year. I know, I know...watching Julio pitch is not unlike watching an 18-wheeler come down Blood Mountain with no brakes. He has had a couple real stinkers this season, and he would seem to rather walk left hand batters than pitch to them, but his ERA (3.39) is 13th best in the NL. And in the end a pitcher's ERA is probably the most meaningful pitching stat because it's the one thing he has almost complete control over. 

All season I have advocated that the Braves get rid of him. But starting pitching being what it is these days, 5-6 innings and turn it over to the bullpen, he is doing his job pretty well overall.

But it sure is frustrating watching the guy...


----------



## Duff (Aug 27, 2019)

biggdogg said:


> Yesterday was a strange case. They were syaing on the radio that it was the first time in the last 13 years a game went 0-0 into the 7th at Coors.


Wow!


----------



## Duff (Aug 27, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Don't look now but Julio is quietly putting together a great year. I know, I know...watching Julio pitch is not unlike watching an 18-wheeler come down Blood Mountain with no brakes. He has had a couple real stinkers this season, and he would seem to rather walk left hand batters than pitch to them, but his ERA (3.39) is 13th best in the NL. And in the end a pitcher's ERA is probably the most meaningful pitching stat because it's the one thing he has almost complete control over.
> 
> All season I have advocated that the Braves get rid of him. But starting pitching being what it is these days, 5-6 innings and turn it over to the bullpen, he is doing his job pretty well overall.
> 
> But it sure is frustrating watching the guy...




Sure is having a very solid year


----------



## elfiii (Aug 27, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Don't look now but Julio is quietly putting together a great year. I know, I know...watching Julio pitch is not unlike watching an 18-wheeler come down Blood Mountain with no brakes. He has had a couple real stinkers this season, and he would seem to rather walk left hand batters than pitch to them, but his ERA (3.39) is 13th best in the NL. And in the end a pitcher's ERA is probably the most meaningful pitching stat because it's the one thing he has almost complete control over.
> 
> All season I have advocated that the Braves get rid of him. But starting pitching being what it is these days, 5-6 innings and turn it over to the bullpen, he is doing his job pretty well overall.
> 
> But it sure is frustrating watching the guy...



If he can get past the 2nd inning without running his pitch count up over 100 and serving up 4 or 5 runs he usually throws lights out baseball. It's getting past the 2nd inning that seems to be his problem. His last 2 or 3 outings he has improved on that significantly with his last game being an outstanding performance.

It almost looks like the whole team ha stepped up their game in the last week or so. Being down some starters and staring the playoffs in the face has added some incentive. I'm thinking the new guys they picked up on waivers feel like they have a new ride on a rocket ship.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Aug 27, 2019)

A little worried about Acuna. He has been slumping a lot lately.  He is the kind of person though that can go on a tear though.  Pitching has been better which is good. Just wish we could have the pitching and hitting clicking at the same time. Especially when we face Philly and Washington.


----------



## Coenen (Aug 27, 2019)

JonathanG2013 said:


> A little worried about Acuna. He has been slumping a lot lately.  He is the kind of person though that can go on a tear though.  Pitching has been better which is good. Just wish we could have the pitching and hitting clicking at the same time. Especially when we face Philly and Washington.


Needs to dial back his plate approach a bit, I think. Can't hit a 5 run homer every AB. When he's on, he's amazing. He's still pretty good the rest of the time, too. He'll get back right before too long.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Aug 27, 2019)

I enjoyed watching when he was hitting balls to all parts of the field.  Like Ozzie he is fun to see run when he hits one into the gap also.   Wonder if it is mental for him trying to worry about getting to 40-40 now to much?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 27, 2019)

Colorado game was a disappointment losing to a last place team, but it was one of the few I had access to watch this season instead of just following the online play-by-play.  Another strong start for Teheran, but the bullpen fumbled the late innings & Braves bats keep showing problems getting runs lately even during the winning streak.  Despite 3-K's, returning Swanson powered 2 balls that were almost 2-HR's.

3 new guys kept showing good contributions. 

Wish Rockies' Wes Parson's with 2 fine innings would've pitched that well with the Braves when he was here.

Looking forward to this roller coaster ride of ups & downs to climb out of this low spot soon.  Was hoping Atlanta would gain ground & win lots over losing record teams in these next few series before Sept. cranks up the difficulty factor significantly against 4-series in a row with division rivals Nats & Phils.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/julio-teheran-in-command-but-rockies-walk-off 

*Braves' bats let down Teheran in loss to Rox*



> had to wait 7 1/2 innings until they could finally score a run





> starter Julio Teheran, who tossed six scoreless innings while yielding three hits, walking three and striking out four





> Teheran’s ERA is 1.92 over nine starts dating back to June 29





> There wasn’t much support from the Braves’ lineup, relatively quiet for a second consecutive day after a 2-1 win Sunday. Atlanta’s bats were silenced by a pair of pitchers who weren’t even on Colorado’s active roster until a week ago. Journeyman right-hander Tim Melville shut the Braves down for five innings, and reliever Wes Parsons (who was designated for assignment by Atlanta on Aug. 16) blanked them for two more.





> Braves didn’t go quietly, though. Down 1-0 in the ninth inning, Cervelli tripled to right-center field and pinch-runner Billy Hamilton scored the tying run on a pinch-hit sacrifice fly from Adeiny Hechavarria. But in the bottom of the frame, Ryan McMahon lined a two-run homer off Jerry Blevins that bounced on top of the right-field wall and went over to end the game.





> So on one side, it was a loss with a dormant offense amid a brutal couple of days of travel. But on the other, Teheran pitched well again and shortstop Dansby Swansonwas back in the lineup, smashing two baseballs that were nearly home runs -- one was a 405-foot drive caught at the wall in left-center field, the other went just foul.














__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166359795961647111


----------



## elfiii (Aug 27, 2019)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Despite 3-K's, returning Swanson powered 2 balls that were almost 2-HR's.



That's the good news. I'm glad he's back in the saddle and it sounds like he hasn't missed a beat.


----------



## LEGHORN (Aug 27, 2019)

I just thought to myself Why Jerry Blevins in the 9th with all those other pitchers. Needed to win that game.


----------



## LEGHORN (Aug 27, 2019)

Meanwhile the Nats swept the Cubs and now have 5 games with the Orioles and the Marlins. It’s about to be a very tight race in Sept for the division.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 27, 2019)

elfiii said:


> That's the good news. I'm glad he's back in the saddle and it sounds like he hasn't missed a beat.



Definitely a positive impact in the clubhouse & on the field while surprising how quick he's progressing getting back in his hitting groove during a career year for Dansby even though he missed 30 games during his injured absence. Hope he stays healthy.


----------



## Patriot44 (Aug 27, 2019)

Caaaaaaalm, boys, cool your jetus apparatti! 

We are good- Markakis and Dansby coming back just in time.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 27, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Caaaaaaalm, boys, cool your jetus apparatti!
> 
> We are good- Markakis and Dansby coming back just in time.



I don't know if Markakis is going to make it back 100% this year or not. I hope so but I have my doubts. We need Inciarte too.


----------



## Duff (Aug 27, 2019)

I believe they are good to go. Managed to win 8 in a row without Freeman, Albies  and Acuna on their A game.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 27, 2019)

Still expected to be several weeks at least for Markakis & Inciarte.

Squeaking by & getting lucky in close games is too tense to deal with, but hoping for a soon return of Braves scoring bats that can string together hits for more runs.

Josh Donaldson & fans appear to be enjoying his return home to his previous team's home turf which hopefully gets him juiced for a fired up game.

Rough 1st-inning start for Braves.

Nats losing to Orioles 0-2 in top of 4th.
EDIT UPDATE ---> Nationals lose at home.
 . . . . . . . AND  . . . 

Braves lose in Toronto.

Phillies lose at home.

Mets lose at home.



56-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166487094560055296


Time = 1:16

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166484823977807872


43-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166482173773221888


37-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166489609477341184


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 27, 2019)

Offense has reverted to pre/2018. The combined plate characteristics of the guys on the DL can't be replaced from the farm/waivers. Thankfully we know the formula, and we can relinquish the blaming the front office: but this aint the year. Thank goodness for football


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 28, 2019)

Tough close loss again.  1st-inning giving up 2-runs was still too much to overcome, unfortunately.  Looking forward to Braves bats returning to cranking out runs hopefully soon. 



30-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166532539684540417


Time = 3:12 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166538095149244416


18-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166501052155228160


18-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166530244989337602


Time = 2:04

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166488975663599616


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 28, 2019)

Need a W badly to stop the 2 game skid.


----------



## antharper (Aug 28, 2019)

Forgot how to score a run and pitching is the best it’s been all season


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 28, 2019)

I would rather they go through the inevitable offensive slump in August than October...


----------



## elfiii (Aug 28, 2019)

I sure hope that bus that has the Braves bats on it gets to Toronto before the game starts tonight. Their offense the last two games has been O fer.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 28, 2019)

Atlanta on the road finally stayed in the same place the next day & hopefully got some rest from all their travels.  Braves offense doing much better scoring 5 in the 2nd & 3 more in the 7th while hanging on to the lead so our chances for a W is improving over the last 2 low scoring games.

EDIT UPDATE . . .


Nice bounce back for a win & winning road trip record.  Feels good to start scoring again finally & late innings bullpen efforts preventing opponent scoring. Good to have 4 players with 2-RBI's each & 4 players with more than 1-hit. Congrats to Joyce (.282 Avg.) with a 3-hit night & 2nd deck HR along with Freddie's 36th HR tying Acuna for team high.  Acuna gets a 2-RBI hit to go with his 3-K's. 

Nats & Phils win, too.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166909502907736065


34-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166904366776799232


Time = 1:56

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166905612992561153


Time = 2:47

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166910530121953280



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166748322130010112


----------



## elfiii (Aug 29, 2019)

They need to get back up on the horse and stay there. Last night was a good win.


----------



## DannyW (Aug 29, 2019)

Braves need to make hay the next 5 games against bottom feeders White Sox and Toronto. Beginning next Thursday they play 14 straight games against the Nats and Phillies...a home and away series with both.

Then they finish up the season with series with the Giants, Royals and the Mets.

The Nats have a much harder finish to their schedule. Besides the 7 games with the Braves they also have series with two 1st place clubs (St Louis and the Twins), plus a series with Cleveland who has a better record than they do.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 29, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Braves need to make hay the next 5 games against bottom feeders White Sox and Toronto. Beginning next Thursday they play 14 straight games against the Nats and Phillies...a home and away series with both.
> 
> Then they finish up the season with series with the Giants, Royals and the Mets.
> 
> The Nats have a much harder finish to their schedule. Besides the 7 games with the Braves they also have series with two 1st place clubs (St Louis and the Twins), plus a series with Cleveland who has a better record than they do.


Good.  We need to bury them when we play them and cross our fingers the other teams do as well.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 29, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Good.  We need to bury them when we play them and cross our fingers the other teams do as well.



In the mean time the Bravos need to win these next 5 games and control their own destiny a little bit.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 30, 2019)

Braves Injured List reminders . . .



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-catchers-healthy-for-pennant-race

*Braves' catchers return to health at right time*



> As Francisco Cervelli was proving he had recovered from the left quad cramp that forced him to exit Wednesday’s game in Toronto, Brian McCann was taking batting practice and preparing to return to action later this weekend.





> Nick Markakis, who fractured his left wrist on July 26, was cleared to play catch on Friday. The veteran outfielder is likely still at least a week away from being cleared to begin swinging a bat. But there still might be enough time for Markakis to be activated during the latter half of September.





> Ender Inciarte, who has been sidelined since straining his right hamstring on Aug. 16, has been cleared to begin taking restricted swings. The Gold Glove Award-winning outfielder is not yet able to take swings while putting pressure on his right leg. But his progress has at least enhanced the hope he might return before the end of the regular season.













19-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167594162872434689


Time = 2:53

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167550057706471425


Time = 6:29

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167555090280067073



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167490406336094210















12-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167607603008081920


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 31, 2019)

Nice Braves win with double digit scoring & hitting and some fine pitching with 11-K's for Fried for his 15th Win, except for giving up 4-runs in the 7th-inning & Swarzak still struggling in relief giving up 2-runs in the 9th. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167636847545257985


40-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167631585618751488


Time = 1:38

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167634726695256064


Time = 3:13

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167635793998802944




> Atlanta Braves tweet:
> ‏
> .@MaxFried32 is the first #Braves lefty to win 15 games in a season since Hall-of-Famer @Tom_Glavine  won 18 games in 2002.



10-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167595348472156161


----------



## elfiii (Aug 31, 2019)

What's up with the "Defensive Indifference"? Now is the time to be working on holding base runners so they can't steal. Swarzak needs to be sent back to Gwinnett and Flowers is the undisputed king of pass balls.

Other than that it was a good win.

Big question of the day - if Markakis and Inciarte make it back will they be at 100% when it counts?


----------



## LEGHORN (Aug 31, 2019)

I mean why Swarzak, Greene just had awesome 8th and looked excellent. Trot him back out or go with Melancon who I thought was gonna be our closer after the Greene setup.


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 31, 2019)

Didn't go to Melancon to start the 9th because they were up by 5. Wasn't a save situation. And for Green to have pitched the 9th, he would have had to be left in to hit in the 8th.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 31, 2019)

biggdogg said:


> Didn't go to Melancon to start the 9th because they were up by 5. Wasn't a save situation. And for Green to have pitched the 9th, he would have had to be left in to hit in the 8th.


That's why


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 31, 2019)

Ronald Acuna not in the starting lineup today.










EDIT Update . . .


Fun win for the Braves getting double digit runs & hits while batting CWS's starting pitcher out with 42-pitches & facing 11-batters in the 1st-inning with 6-runs, despite giving up 3-runs, 3-hits, & 2-Errors in the 7th that were answered with Atlanta's bats adding on 3 more runs, but other than that Braves pitching did well. Glad seeing signs the offense is back & scoring lots again.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168004035439292416


19-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167999450406473728


38-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168004706309816320


47-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167998792517312513




















(Image below posted before the game.)


----------



## DannyW (Sep 1, 2019)

All the latest pick-ups have been producing but Billy Hamilton may be the biggest surprise. He is hitting .400 since joining the Braves and has had a couple of key hits. Plus he plays a stellar CF but I already expected that.

Little pieces keep falling into place....


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 1, 2019)

DannyW said:


> All the latest pick-ups have been producing but Billy Hamilton may be the biggest surprise. He is hitting .400 since joining the Braves and has had a couple of key hits. Plus he plays a stellar CF but I already expected that.
> 
> Little pieces keep falling into place....


Indeed last night was as long  9 inning game as I care to see. Pitching has been off last 2 nights but still scoring enough runs with the makeshift lineup. Ya'll don't forget it's still baseball season.


----------



## Coenen (Sep 1, 2019)

Funky game last night. Another W. Chance for a sweep today.

The attitude in here is astonishing. Do Los Bravos have a 5 game lead in the division or do the gNats? We're in the driver's seat and they're chasing us.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 1, 2019)

Coenen said:


> Funky game last night. Another W. Chance for a sweep today.
> 
> The attitude in here is astonishing. Do Los Bravos have a 5 game lead in the division or do the gNats? We're in the driver's seat and they're chasing us.



They are just marking time until they get to play us. It's the Brave's title to lose.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 1, 2019)

Coenen said:


> Funky game last night. Another W. Chance for a sweep today.
> 
> The attitude in here is astonishing. Do Los Bravos have a 5 game lead in the division or do the gNats? We're in the driver's seat and they're chasing us.



Refreshing to see I'm not the only one that shares this viewpoint.

Today's game should be interesting if the recent iteration of Julio shows up. Giolito is a stud.


----------



## Raylander (Sep 1, 2019)

Coenen said:


> Funky game last night. Another W. Chance for a sweep today.
> 
> The attitude in here is astonishing. Do Los Bravos have a 5 game lead in the division or do the gNats? We're in the driver's seat and they're chasing us.



No doubt. The braves are a good team in a great division. Can anyone else tell me a division with 80% of the teams .500?.?.?

On a side note, that is prolly the biggest happening of last nights game. Freddie exited early due to HBP. Let’s hope this is minor and a precautionary measure with no lingering issues.. We need him 100% in OCT.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 1, 2019)

Looks like Sept.'s roster expansion has arrived. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168184494035259394


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 1, 2019)

Coenen said:


> Funky game last night. Another W. Chance for a sweep today.
> 
> The attitude in here is astonishing. Do Los Bravos have a 5 game lead in the division or do the gNats? We're in the driver's seat and they're chasing us.


Agree! They are in a good position right now to go deep in the playoffs.


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 1, 2019)

Looking at the schedule, it is very possible for the Bravos to get a 100 win season although I see them at ~95. 

This is no small feat giving the pitching struggles. The Braves have scored four, 100 wins season in history, all under Bobby Cox. I believe Snit to be fully aware of this. 

The only series in their way is the National’s and I think we will probably split that series with the Nat’s pitching. 

Go Bravos!


----------



## Coenen (Sep 1, 2019)

Get out your brooms! Good Julio and GREAT Freeman on display today. 

The White Sox aren't great, but all three pitchers Braves faced this weekend had been rolling. Three good wins, and a Soroka start tomorrow against a Blue Jays team that just got no hit by Verlander.


----------



## LEGHORN (Sep 1, 2019)

Go Braves! Great sweep. Luke Jackson worries me every time.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 1, 2019)

All 5 rbi tonight belong to Fredrick.  That boy good....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 2, 2019)

Fine sweep win with good pitching while Freddie delivers all the runs, despite the slow start for Braves' bats with only 1-hit in the 1st 5 innings & Teheran giving up 2-walks & 2-RBI Giolito single in the 2nd-inning. 

Early after lunch Labor Day holiday Monday Atlanta game against Toronto starts at 1:20pm. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168321008987725824


30-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168318390055784448


Time = 1:58 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168320552945111040


Time = 3:26 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168323830982438912


18-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168312640373841920


----------



## DannyW (Sep 2, 2019)

Justin Verlander pitched his 3rd no-hitter yesterday. His story, which is similar to another ace Jacob deGrom, should serve to temper our expectations on the young Braves pitching staff.

Over his first 4 seasons Verlander was an average MLB starter. His record was 46-34 with an ERA that hovered around 4.00. Then in his 26 year old season his HOF bound career took off. His career stats are now 221-128 with an ERA of 2.56. With 3 no-hitters, and 2 more that were lost in the 9th inning.

I know I get impatient for the Braves young pitchers to "pitch up to their potential". But the fact is that it's rare for an ace to be an ace right out of the gate (Soroka may prove to be that rare exception). And most of the young Braves pitchers are nowhere near 26 years old yet. Gotta be patient while they learn their craft (that's me, telling myself.)

If the Braves can sustain an offense, we may be in for some really good times in the next 2-3-4 years.


----------



## DannyW (Sep 2, 2019)

And I know he is a longshot to win MVP, but is there anyone in MLB who is more valuable to their team than Freddie Freeman? (Okay, okay...maybe Mike Trout, But he is in the AL.)

I wish they would give the award to the most valuable player, offensively AND defensively AND in the clubhouse, instead of the guy who has the gaudiest batting statistics.

Not saying Bellinger and Yelich aren't good, they are great, but I think Freeman means more to the Braves than those two do to the Dodgers and Brewers.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 2, 2019)

True Danny......he's the backbone for sure.   I can say with all conviction that we wouldn't be where we are without his leadership and talent


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 2, 2019)

DannyW said:


> And I know he is a longshot to win MVP, but is there anyone in MLB who is more valuable to their team than Freddie Freeman? (Okay, okay...maybe Mike Trout, But he is in the AL.)
> 
> I wish they would give the award to the most valuable player, offensively AND defensively, instead of the guy who has the gaudiest batting statistics.
> 
> Not saying Bellinger and Yelich aren't good, they are great, but I think Freeman means more to the Braves than those two do to the Dodgers and Brewers.


Agree! The Braves went back to what worked. Couple of veterans with a bus load of young studs from the farm. 

I blame the early 2000’s Yankee’s for the destruction of MLB’s tried and true farm system. Looks like most teams have reverted back. 

Remember the Upton bro’s, Uggla, etc, etc? Those days sucked bigly.


----------



## DannyW (Sep 2, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> True Danny......he's the backbone for sure.   I can say with all conviction that we wouldn't be where we are without his leadership and talent



You are so right about his leadership that I edited my post...


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 2, 2019)

Camargo hitting dingers. Maybe we need to send the starters back down 2 at a time.   Everybody who gets sent down comes back bombing


----------



## dirtnap (Sep 2, 2019)

Another big win today. The bullpen all of a sudden looks like the strength of the team. I guess the new guys needed a few days to settle in, but I sure didn’t see this coming. As of right now the Bravos are 4 games behind LA for the best record in the NL which a more nth ago was inconceivable, however I think I’d rather play the central winner than the wild card winner, but this team is fun to watch


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 2, 2019)

100 Win season is completely in play. Id rather see Snit start resting players once the division is secured tho.


----------



## Coenen (Sep 2, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Agree! The Braves went back to what worked. Couple of veterans with a bus load of young studs from the farm.
> 
> I blame the early 2000’s Yankee’s for the destruction of MLB’s tried and true farm system. Looks like most teams have reverted back.
> 
> Remember the Upton bro’s, Uggla, etc, etc? Those days sucked bigly.


There are a lot of posts by me, out in the internet ether, about how the high priced free agency, "buy a ring" trend was folly. Especially now post-steriods with players aging like human beings again. Gotta grow your own if you want success.

For the mid market teams(like the Braves), doubly so.

Another good W today.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 2, 2019)

A month ago I was ready to run Greene and Melancon out of town. 
They can stay now ?


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 2, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> A month ago I was ready to run Greene and Melancon out of town.
> They can stay now ?



Melancon has actually been better than advertised in my opinion. Aside from that disastrous first save attempt. I think Martin is starting to settle in a little better as well.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 2, 2019)

Melancon’s over the top release has these hitters fooled late in the game.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 2, 2019)

Nice win with coach Bobby at the game.



*https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/bobby-cox-visits-suntrust-park *

*Cox at SunTrust Park for 1st time since stroke*



12-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168567075763347457



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168588556866129920



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168583579296681984



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168580412379226119


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 3, 2019)

Glad for the Braves win with only 4-hits (2 for Swanson, HR for Donaldson, HR for Camargo) but with two 2-run HR's making the difference, while the bullpen continues looking good the last couple weeks.  Surprising & uncommon for Soroka giving up a HR in the 4th & a HR in the 5th.

Reckon everyone noticed the Nationals finally lost.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168623848507490320


41-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168618663991103488


Time = 4:05

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168623709097091072



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168622129065185281



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168675910901518337


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 3, 2019)

Braves busting more moves with Sept. roster expansions.

May need to prepare ourselves for more Snitker experiments.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168939194506514432


----------



## dirtnap (Sep 3, 2019)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Braves busting more moves with Sept. roster expansions.
> 
> May need to prepare ourselves for more Snitker experiments.
> 
> ...


Meh... already tried that. Reminds me of the definition of insanity


----------



## Coenen (Sep 3, 2019)

dirtnap said:


> Meh... already tried that. Reminds me of the definition of insanity


Did they teach Mint to throw strikes yet?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 3, 2019)

Acuna breaks his 2 for 30 drought with a big Triple in the 1st to start the game on the 1st pitch.  Hope his bat is getting back to normal.

Albies follows with an RBI single.  Nice start.

Freddie continues hitting momentum with a double.

Donaldson joins in the fun with an RBI single.

Looking good with 4-hits in a row for 2-runs in the 1st.



22-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169030962400940040



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169031076263682048



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169031782618062849


Time = 1:11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169033310833664000


----------



## Coenen (Sep 3, 2019)

Another W. I heard a rumor about the big bad Nats getting beat by some team from New Jersey or something.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 3, 2019)

Coenen said:


> Another W. I heard a rumor about the big bad Nats getting beat by some team from New Jersey or something.



Almost, Nats were losing at home the whole game until ex-Braves' Suzuki hit a 3-run HR just now to win over NY Mets who had a 5-run Top of the 9th, but Washington DC had a better 7-run Bottom of the 9th.  Was following their 9th after Atlanta's nice win.  Almost gained ground on 'em.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/playbyplay?gameId=401076805


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 4, 2019)

Fun home win with good hitting & pitching, except for minors Wilson giving up 2-runs in the 7th.  Thrilling 3-RBI's each from Donaldson & Flowers along with tandem sliding from Joyce followed closely by Swanson. Tough series coming with the gNats starting & ending against their best pitchers.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169074694600966145


43-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169070049849556994


Time = 4:13

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169075835371810816



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169069170471968768



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169035350183948288


----------



## dirtnap (Sep 4, 2019)

Heard this morning the Mets were 806-0 all time when leading by 6 or more entering the ninth. The Nats were 0-775 trailing by the same entering the ninth.


----------



## Duff (Sep 4, 2019)

Wow. That’s pretty amazing stats


----------



## Coenen (Sep 4, 2019)

dirtnap said:


> Heard this morning the Mets were 806-0 all time when leading by 6 or more entering the ninth. The Nats were 0-775 trailing by the same entering the ninth.


Only the freaking Mets.


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 4, 2019)

Mets actually held on today. 7 game difference going into the weekend. Just a split in this 4 game set would go a long ways.


----------



## dirtnap (Sep 5, 2019)

Coenen said:


> Only the freaking Mets.


As frustrating as the game Tuesday was, it’s nice knowing they needed a miracle to win 1 out of 3 against the hapless Mets


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 5, 2019)

Record vs teams with a >.500 record

Braves 44-34
Dodgers 42-30
Brewers 43-38
Nats *35-40*

Come get some ya dirty bugs


----------



## DannyW (Sep 5, 2019)

Okay...if the playoffs started today the Dodgers, Braves and Cardinals would be in, and the Nats would play the Cubs in a one game playoff to be the 4th team. Who's hot? Here are the team records since the All-Star break:

1. St. Louis 34-17
2. Atlanta 32-17
3. LAD 32-18
4. Washington 31-18
5. Cubs 28-20

As it stands today Atlanta would play St. Louis in the 5-game Division series, Atlanta would have the home field advantage.

The LAD would play the winner of the Nationals/Cubs playoff game in the 5-game Division series. LA would have the home field advantage.

As hot as St. Louis has been lately I think I would rather face them than the Nationals in a short 5-game series...assuming the Nats beat the Cubs in the one-game playoff. Scherzer, Strasburg and Corbin would be tough back-to-back-back, and I think they actually could beat the Dodgers in the Division series round.

Braves magic number is 17 with 22 games left.


----------



## DannyW (Sep 5, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Braves magic number is 17 with 22 games left.



Lord I can't believe I just posted that. As any Braves fan knows, the only safe "magic number" to post for the Braves is "0".


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Lord I can't believe I just posted that. As any Braves fan knows, the only safe "magic number" to post for the Braves is "0".



That is for sure.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 5, 2019)

Bought tickets to Sunday's game a month ago.  Very excited about that pitching matchup.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 5, 2019)

Nitram4891 said:


> Bought tickets to Sunday's game a month ago.  Very excited about that pitching matchup.



Hope you didn't buy them from Bo$$'s ticket guy


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 5, 2019)

Braves at home getting ready for a tough series. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-activate-darren-o-day-recall-adam-duvall 

*O'Day joins Braves bullpen a year after trade*

*Atlanta recalls slugger Duvall; Jackson to 60-day IL *












25-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169395912160030725


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 5, 2019)

Fried with a gem tonight. Let’s finish them off!


----------



## Coenen (Sep 5, 2019)

Had to gut it out, but that's a W.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 5, 2019)

Fried was the man tonight.
Important win for a lot of reasons.


----------



## Coenen (Sep 5, 2019)

Anybody else notice how Soto changed his approach with two strikes? Went from having that front foot cocked up and out to a more flat footed stance.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2019)

We need to take at least 2 of theses games. A sweep would all but take them out of it.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Sep 5, 2019)

Good outing for Fried. Good win.


----------



## Duff (Sep 5, 2019)

What a performance by Fried!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2019)

I would feel a lot better if there was a Smoltz in the Bullpen.


----------



## dirtnap (Sep 5, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I would feel a lot better if there was a Smoltz in the Bullpen.


At least nobody has a Smoltz in the bullpen any more


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 6, 2019)

Good start to the series getting a big win with Fried going deep giving up only 1-hit, despite bullpen's Melancon's scare in the 9th with 28-pitches, giving up a 2-run HR, 2-hits, & a walk, while only the top half of the lineup getting hits. 

Congrats to Acuna on his 37th HR & 34th SB getting closer to the 40/40 goal. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169804184151105536


31-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169797926085902338


Time = 2:53 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169803398234820610


Time = 2:33

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169806953331097600


59-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169798119262961664


----------



## DannyW (Sep 6, 2019)

Great win but in the end but I don't get it...Fried was a swinging bunt from pitching a perfect game, allowed no walks, set down 19 Nats in a row, and struck out the last batter he faced. And he had only thrown 90 pitches. And then gets pulled.

I have to respectfully disagree with the decision, even in this era of pulling starters after 5-6 innings. Fried was not only winning, he was dominating the Nats. Trot him back out there in the 8th and let him pitch until he got into trouble, or reached 110-ish pitches. 

I bet Tom Glavine was shaking his head in the booth...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 6, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Great win but in the end but I don't get it...Fried was a swinging bunt from pitching a perfect game, allowed no walks, set down 19 Nats in a row, and struck out the last batter he faced. And he had only thrown 90 pitches. And then gets pulled.
> 
> I have to respectfully disagree with the decision, even in this era of pulling starters after 5-6 innings. Fried was not only winning, he was dominating the Nats. Trot him back out there in the 8th and let him pitch until he got into trouble, or reached 110-ish pitches.
> 
> I bet Tom Glavine was shaking his head in the booth...



I completely disagree.  Not worth risking his confidence and we need the pen to be used to these situations for the playoffs.  We also don't need him getting another blister and I'd rather give him innings off now.  Things would be very different if we were talking playoffs however.  And frankly, the braves don't need to win all 4 of these games.  No reason to potentially over work a guy or let him get in trouble when this was already his best outing of the season.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 6, 2019)

It’s a new era. Starters get hammered in late innings in today’s game. Snitch knows what he’s doing. Get the win! Heck with pitcher stats !


----------



## Duff (Sep 6, 2019)

I thought he should have came back out in the 8th also. The new type of baseball has everyone worried if a starter gets to 90 pitches. Heck , I caught myself thinking Strasburg was throwing too many pitches. Use to be the norm. Arms haven’t changed. Turning them in to Nancy boys.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 6, 2019)

Nitram4891 said:


> I completely disagree.  Not worth risking his confidence and we need the pen to be used to these situations for the playoffs.  We also don't need him getting another blister and I'd rather give him innings off now.  Things would be very different if we were talking playoffs however.  And frankly, the braves don't need to win all 4 of these games.  No reason to potentially over work a guy or let him get in trouble when this was already his best outing of the season.



That, and Fried and Soroka have both gone way past their career highs in innings pitched. Fried probably could have gone the distance, but the Braves will be saving innings anywhere they can with the two young studs.


----------



## Coenen (Sep 6, 2019)

That Acuña stat line is promising, if he heats back up in the next couple of weeks, look out!

Snit, AA, and company seem to have this team set to peak at the right time. They are continuing to win and improve.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 6, 2019)

dirtnap said:


> At least nobody has a Smoltz in the bullpen any more



Just saw where Kimbrel was placed on IL due to inflammation. Puts the Cubs in a bad spot late in the run.


----------



## dirtnap (Sep 6, 2019)

Dustin Pate said:


> Just saw where Kimbrel was placed on IL due to inflammation. Puts the Cubs in a bad spot late in the run.


About the only team that has a legitimate shut down closer is the Yankees, and he ain’t what he used to be


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 6, 2019)

Bringing Austin Riley back up as the Sept. roster slowly expands.

Duvall & Riley in today's game lineup.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170008304816467969


27-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169396428109701121



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170034826650558464


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 6, 2019)

Of the true "shut down" closers, Chapman (NYY) and Romo (Min) are the only ones that will make the playoffs. Washington and LA have good, but inconsistent closers. Melancon can hang with any of the closers that will be in the postseason. And ironically, the two best closer by a country mile will be playing golf next month - Yates (SD) and Colome (ChiSox). 

Deciding on which starting pitchers and bench players make the postseason roster will be difficult indeed.


----------



## DannyW (Sep 6, 2019)

Nitram4891 said:


> I completely disagree.  Not worth risking his confidence and we need the pen to be used to these situations for the playoffs.  We also don't need him getting another blister and I'd rather give him innings off now.  Things would be very different if we were talking playoffs however.  And frankly, the braves don't need to win all 4 of these games.  No reason to potentially over work a guy or let him get in trouble when this was already his best outing of the season.



I get what you are saying and it's a valid point. And if he were struggling I would agree. If he had a blister I would agree. And I am not advocating that he stay in for 130 pitches. But he was cruising along with just 90 pitches...the only baserunner he allowed was on a 30 foot batted ball.

Yes, we need him to be fresh in the playoffs. But we need fresh closers too, and we burned four of them last night (Greene, Melancon, and the two guys who warmed up to get Melancon out of the 9th inning jam) when another 15-20 pitches from our starter might have given the entire bullpen 3 consecutive days of rest.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 6, 2019)

It's September. There are plenty of arms in the pen to keep the big guns fresh if need be. But like it or not, Soroka's and Fried's innings are going to be limited down the stretch. Had that been Folty, Teheran or Keuchel cruising last night then no question, they would have started the 8th inning.


----------



## Raylander (Sep 6, 2019)

Gonna be some hard choices and hurt feelings come playoff roster


----------



## Ratrzcer1991 (Sep 6, 2019)

Hamilton was SAFE!


----------



## dirtnap (Sep 6, 2019)

Ratrzcer1991 said:


> Hamilton was SAFE!


The one thing I hate about replay is they tell the review crew what the call on the field was and they have to have clear evidence against that call to change it. My thought is don’t tell them what the call is and let them make the call. The right call is the right call regardless of what the initial call was


----------



## Coenen (Sep 6, 2019)

Another W.

Greene just made them look silly closing out a tight one. At least a split for the series. Braves are looking to knock out the Nats right here and now.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 6, 2019)

This Braves team has a vibe. Don't know how it will work out in the playoffs but it's fun to watch. Go Braves!


----------



## DannyW (Sep 6, 2019)

Washington has to see the writing on the wall and will soon begin setting up their rotation for the one game playoff for the wild card spot.

Braves will do the same for their series.


----------



## dirtnap (Sep 6, 2019)

Braves win one of the next two & you can stick a fork in the Nats


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 7, 2019)

Nice close win to at least split the series behind Keuchel's 6 scoreless innings, except for Luke Jackson giving up that 3-run HR.  Top half of Braves batting lineup producing hits. 

Congrats on Donaldson's 36th HR & Albies 20th HR to go with his earlier 39th double. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170175983833493504


24-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170166064719650816


39-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170152986841997312


Time = 4:07

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170171082369716224


31-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170128402596208643


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 7, 2019)

I think we just burned down the Gnats she-shed


----------



## dirtnap (Sep 7, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> I think we just burned down the Gnats she-shed


??


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 7, 2019)

Donaldson is on fire! I liked him before, but man has he turned it on. He is killing 3rd and his bat is money. He seems to be having a blast too, they all do!


----------



## Duff (Sep 7, 2019)

Man, Donaldson has been a great pick up!  First things first, but they need to try and lock him down for a couple more years


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 7, 2019)

He's one of the best defensive 3rd basemen I've seen. Bat is ok too


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 7, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Donaldson is on fire! I liked him before, but man has he turned it on. He is killing 3rd and his bat is money. He seems to be having a blast too, they all do!



I'm betting there may be a revolt of some sort in Braves country if they don't re-sign Donaldson...


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 7, 2019)

Sure wouldn't mind seeing Hechavarria or Camargo at short tonight. Swanson appears to be on drugs or something. Thank goodness for the bullpen moves at the deadline. Might be the best deadline moves since the Mcgriff trade.


----------



## Duff (Sep 7, 2019)

Hechavarria gets the start tonight


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 7, 2019)

Duff said:


> Hechavarria gets the start tonight



Yep, lineup was posted a bit earlier than usual today.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170397456674238465


Time = 3:25 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170459225987764224


----------



## dixiecutter (Sep 7, 2019)

^that lineup looks good


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 7, 2019)

Braves win! 10 game lead


----------



## dirtnap (Sep 7, 2019)

That’ll do it


----------



## Philhutch80 (Sep 7, 2019)

walukabuck said:


> Braves win! 10 game lead



What’s the magic number at now?


----------



## dirtnap (Sep 8, 2019)

Philhutch80 said:


> What’s the magic number at now?


11


----------



## Coenen (Sep 8, 2019)

Hopefully the fans bring their brooms as well as their umbrellas to the park today.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 8, 2019)

Another fine close win to take the series, despite the bullpen trying to give it away in the 7th (1-run, 4-walks) & 8th (2-runs, 2-doubles, 1-HBP) innings. 

Another tough pitcher, Nats' Scherzer, for the Braves to face Sunday. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170542962754883584


38-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170530744755601409


27-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170531664268677120


Time = 1:25 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170533598002204672


Time = 3:46 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170535505634574337


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 8, 2019)

Coenen said:


> Hopefully the fans bring their brooms as well as their umbrellas to the park today.


Thinking about going, but just too dang hot.


----------



## Coenen (Sep 8, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Thinking about going, but just too dang hot.


My buddies and I are talking about hitting the 9/17 game against the Phils; they need the Hank Aaron bobblehead to go with what will probably be the cheapest tix in the house to get them to the ballpark. Lord forbid we don't find $2 beer in The Battery again either, we might not have any fun at all.

I'll tell you what, watch out for Matt Joyce if he gets hot. He's got some sneaky power. He'd be a 20HR guy every year if he played the full slate of games. Noticed Ozzie snuck past the 20 mark. Swansby probably would've gotten there too, if not for the heel.

Y'all watch Juan Soto's front foot when he's at bat today, that 2-strike thing is really interesting. I'm sure going flat-footed must shorten up his swing, but I wonder why he doesn't do it all the time. Surely he's strong enough to still launch the ball from that stance.


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 8, 2019)

Coenen said:


> My buddies and I are talking about hitting the 9/17 game against the Phils; they need the Hank Aaron bobblehead to go with what will probably be the cheapest tix in the house to get them to the ballpark. Lord forbid we don't find $2 beer in The Battery again either, we might not have any fun at all.
> 
> I'll tell you what, watch out for Matt Joyce if he gets hot. He's got some sneaky power. He'd be a 20HR guy every year if he played the full slate of games. Noticed Ozzie snuck past the 20 mark. Swansby probably would've gotten there too, if not for the heel.
> 
> Y'all watch Juan Soto's front foot when he's at bat today, that 2-strike thing is really interesting. I'm sure going flat-footed must shorten up his swing, but I wonder why he doesn't do it all the time. Surely he's strong enough to still launch the ball from that stance.


I think Suntrust and the Battery is one of the best things to ever happen to the Braves. Attendance has to be up if for nothing other than it is on the Northside of town where most fans (that attend games) live. Think that was part of the reason that they moved there in the first place. My kids have been to about 10 games there but only one for me so far- The NLDS last year and watching Acuna hit a grand slam in a playoff gamer and W with my son is a moment neither of us will ever forget. My son is a Acuna mark! 

As far as Matt Joyce, he was no where on my radar until recently. He is a stud! 

Having said all of this, Donaldson has been the gem in the rough for the Braves, IMO.


----------



## DannyW (Sep 8, 2019)

Coenen said:


> Y'all watch Juan Soto's front foot when he's at bat today, that 2-strike thing is really interesting. I'm sure going flat-footed must shorten up his swing, but I wonder why he doesn't do it all the time. Surely he's strong enough to still launch the ball from that stance.



You are right. He is obviously trying to coil up like a spring but in the process he is complicating his swing mechanics. I still remember Chipper talking about simplifying body and hand positions in the stance to get the swing on plane with the ball quicker.

It's hard to argue with success...it's working pretty well for him. But you have to wonder if he wouldn't hit about 20 points better for average if he ditched that ballet-like stance.


----------



## Coenen (Sep 8, 2019)

DannyW said:


> You are right. He is obviously trying to coil up like a spring but in the process he is complicating his swing mechanics. I still remember Chipper talking about simplifying body and hand positions in the stance to get the swing on plane with the ball quicker.
> 
> It's hard to argue with success...it's working pretty well for him. But you have to wonder if he wouldn't hit about 20 points better for average if he ditched that ballet-like stance.


Somewhere out there is a metric that isolates all of his 2-strike swings, I'm sure. It'd be interesting to see those numbers. Maybe he's one of those dudes that they tried to fiddle with his approach and it hurt more than it helped.


----------



## DannyW (Sep 8, 2019)

Random thoughts...

Yes to the comments above...Josh Donaldson has proven to be one of the best pickups in the last MLB free agent market. I also would be surprised if Atlanta did not make a serious attempt to re-sign him this winter. Especially since Riley has failed to adjust to MLB pitching after a hot start. Maybe he is not quite as ready to assume 3rd base as we originally thought.

Anyone still want to ditch Julio? He has changed my mind...

The Dodgers suddenly don't look so scary, do they? Hopefully Atlanta can stay on this roll for a few more weeks.

Acuna is a little too focused on 40/40 and it's affecting his play. He is trying to hit 3 HR's in every at bat, and even the beer guy knows he is going to try to steal when he reaches base. He needs to let the game come to him, especially the steals, instead of trying to force the issue. He will be okay...even if he fails to reach 40/40 a 38/38/.285 hitter is still pretty darn good.

Snitker has really grown into the manager's role. Manager of the year?

And AA has a lock on GM of the year IMO. Has he made any moves this year that didn't turn out well in the end?

The next 45 days could be a glorious time for Braves fans.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 8, 2019)

I leave town for 5 days, no internet, spotty cell service so I have no idea what's going on in the world and I come back and the Braves are up by 10 games? What in the wide, wide world of sports is a goin' on up in here?

One more win today should put the nail in the Nats coffin. The magic number is 10. If the Braves win today it's 9.


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 8, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I leave town for 5 days, no internet, spotty cell service so I have no idea what's going on in the world and I come back and the Braves are up by 10 games? What in the wide, wide world of sports is a goin' on up in here?
> 
> One more win today should put the nail in the Nats coffin. The magic number is 10. If the Braves win today it's 9.


This kind of reminds me of myself being a curse to the Falcons in years past.  I have been to about 20 Falcons games over the last 20 years and the Falcons lost every single one of them. One game, the falcons were up by two touchdowns with just as couple of minutes to play and still lost. Given the NFL of recent years, I should go more often... 

Go back to the world of no internet and news, elfiii...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 8, 2019)

Hope ya'll do not have trouble deciding between watching the Braves or Falcons game. 












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170729963194109953



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170738270407290885



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170744229800206337


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 8, 2019)

I think I've had more fun watching the Braves this season than anytime since 1991.  

One note I took from last night, despite anything Rob Manfred says, we all know the balls are juiced.  Albies' homerun last night is a shining example of juiced balls turning what would be a routine fly ball into a 349ft homerun.  MLB can deny knowledge of altered baseballs, but they're altered all the same.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 8, 2019)

Soroka having a rough start giving away a 417-ft. 2-run HR to Eaton in the 1st & another 424-ft. HR to Gomes in the 2nd.

Matt Joyce battles back responding with a 382-ft. HR in the 2nd-inning.


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 8, 2019)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Soroka having a rough start giving away a 417-ft. 2-run HR to Eaton in the 1st & another 424-ft. HR to Gomes in the 2nd.
> 
> Matt Joyce battles back responding with a 382-ft. HR in the 2nd-inning.


He's been a little shaky of late. bitten by the homerun bug. Atleast they won't be no-hit.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 8, 2019)

walukabuck said:


> He's been a little shaky of late. bitten by the homerun bug. Atleast they won't be no-hit.



Soroka continues being bitten giving away a 370-ft. HR to Soto in the 3rd-inning.

Braves pitching continues being good at giving away HR's, unfortunately.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 8, 2019)

Good thing is, even with Soroka struggling, Sherzer is getting his pitch count up there as well and he has a bad back. Could be a bullpen game after the 5th, and to be honest, I like our chances.


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 8, 2019)

The boys look tired. Very tired. This heat can’t be helping.


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 8, 2019)

How is Sobatka not sweating?


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 8, 2019)

Looks like the bullpen call-ups are gonna take one for the team and get the regulars a day off. Sobotka and Minter look exactly like they did the day they got their bus tickets back to Gwinnett...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 8, 2019)

Impressive Braves bullpen returnees from Triple-A giving up 4-runs including a HR, 2nd one by Gomes going 411-ft., in the 7th.


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 8, 2019)

Unreal, Suero looks almost identical mechanics wise to Tehran.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 8, 2019)

Braves' bats gone silent today, except for Matt Joyce with 2-hits including HR RBI but no other with a hit yet going into the top of the 8th.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 8, 2019)

I guess winning 3 out of 4 put the Braves in an I don't care mood. That was a terrible performance.


----------



## DannyW (Sep 8, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> One note I took from last night, despite anything Rob Manfred says, we all know the balls are juiced.  Albies' homerun last night is a shining example of juiced balls turning what would be a routine fly ball into a 349ft homerun.  MLB can deny knowledge of altered baseballs, but they're altered all the same.



Just looking at the swing, a little slap-stick action, there is no way that ball should get over the fence. That ball had extra juice...it should not have gone over 250 feet in the air.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 9, 2019)

Tough loss but reckon Braves can't win 'em all.  Sorry to see their 9-game winning streak come to an end.  Surprising how Atlanta only had 2-hits going into the 9th-inning with Nats shutting down our offense.  Congrats to Joyce & Culberson on their HR's.

After giving away 5-HR's the last 2-starts, Soroka pulled it back together in the 4th, 5th, & 6th innings, but hope he gets back to his past good form soon.  Not bad taking 3 of 4 with Nats & already having 89-wins for the Braves.

Monday starts 7 road games, 4 with Phils then 3 with Nats again, which obviously will not be easy.

Only 18-games left in the regular season for the Braves.



29-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170799557711499264


Time = 2:42

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170805208231792645



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170779807585644546



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170778913095729157



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171015636841111552


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 9, 2019)

Sherzer was on top of his game yesterday. That is a scary proposition for whoever the Nats face in the Wild card game. The only part of the game I would consider bad would be the Sobotka/Minter innings. And neither will be on the postseason roster. Basically they got to take one for the team to rest the primary bullpen guys. Soroka was off and gave up 3 homers for the first time in his short career, but still went 6. Innings are piling up on him and I wouldn't be surprised if he and Fried both skip a start this month. Or at least run a 6th starter out a couple times to give them an extra day or two of rest heading into the postseason.

Braves hopefully should take 3 of 4 from the Phils and with the Nats in Minnesota, we could possibly add another game or two to the lead before arriving in DC.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 9, 2019)

We gave the game up yesterday putting in Sobotka in a 3 run game.  I was there sitting a few rows back from the right field corner and it was hot.  Hotter than in the middle of the dove field with no shade on Saturday hot.  I guess the only good news is that we should not have to see Sobotka again for the rest of the season.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 9, 2019)

Nitram4891 said:


> We gave the game up yesterday putting in Sobotka in a 3 run game.  I was there sitting a few rows back from the right field corner and it was hot.  Hotter than in the middle of the dove field with no shade on Saturday hot.  I guess the only good news is that we should not have to see Sobotka again for the rest of the season.



Sobotka won't be going anywhere until September 30th. Mop up duty in blowouts the rest of the way...


----------



## dirtnap (Sep 9, 2019)

What happened with O’ Day the other night? I missed it. I heard on the radio he was coming in, but we had something going on so I didn’t get to see it


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Sep 9, 2019)

dirtnap said:


> What happened with O’ Day the other night? I missed it. I heard on the radio he was coming in, but we had something going on so I didn’t get to see it




He pitched to one guy and walked him and was pulled.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 9, 2019)

dirtnap said:


> What happened with O’ Day the other night? I missed it. I heard on the radio he was coming in, but we had something going on so I didn’t get to see it



O'Day threw 7-pitches & walked Rendon.
(ball, ball, strike looking, strike swinging, foul ball, ball, ball)

Newcomb came in to replace him, then had 2 walks, a grounder into a double play which scored a run by Rendon, & finally a 3rd walk.

Tomlin came in to replace Newcomb & got a lined out for 3rd out.

Appears Snit just wanted to get O'Day in right away just for a brief experience & probably to show fans he's back.

Check out the play-by-play below for more details.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/playbyplay?gameId=401076862


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 9, 2019)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> O'Day threw 8-pitches & walked Rendon.
> (ball, ball, strike looking, strike swinging, foul ball, ball, ball)
> 
> Newcomb came in to replace him, then had 2 walks, a grounder into a double play which scored a run by Rendon, & finally a 3rd walk.
> ...



O'Day did not look comfortable.  He just didn't have it.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 9, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> O'Day did not look comfortable.  He just didn't have it.



Thanks for the eye witness account since I do not have access to watch it, but follow the game online & listen to the game on the radio so it's good to get a feel of the game from others' reports.  I was in a hurry earlier & corrected previous post to 7-pitches.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> O'Day did not look comfortable.  He just didn't have it.



Yep. The look on his face was I don't want to be here right now.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 9, 2019)

For those interested in Braves team history having at least 100-wins . . .




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171097028182585344



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171136473162276864



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171139264026951680



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171168584183222272


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 9, 2019)

The Braves are one of 16 teams in ML history with 3 players with 35 HR's. They have a legitimate shot at being only the 5th team in ML history with 3 40 HR guys. And if Fried isn't skipped in the rotation and wins out, he will win 20 games...


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2019)

biggdogg said:


> The Braves are one of 16 teams in ML history with 3 players with 35 HR's. They have a legitimate shot at being only the 5th team in ML history with 3 40 HR guys. And if Fried isn't skipped in the rotation and wins out, he will win 20 games...



Fried should be in Cy Young contention but he's not. The pitcher who wins it will probably not be a 20 game winner. That used to be requirement #1 but it's not anymore.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 9, 2019)

Innings pitched and ERA are probably going to be the knocks against Fried. Soroka probably gets more Cy votes than Fried based on their ERA's alone. Even though Fried right now is tied for 2nd in the majors in wins, Soroka being 3rd in the majors in ERA is all the baseball analysts talk about. Although I think Sherzer wins the Cy Young. Especially if he makes it to 20 wins...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 9, 2019)

Braves road game starting on a good note with Acuna's 38th HR on the 2nd pitch of the game in the 1st to tie Freddie's team high.  Then, Albies gets a single followed by Freddie's double.  Donaldson gets a walk to load all bases with no outs.

Wow, Braves get 2-runs in the 1st & another 2-runs in the 2nd inning.

Whoa, Donaldson brings more rain on the 1st pitch with a 3-run HR for his 37th in the 7th inning.

Impressive 3-hit game for Freddie.



30-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171199357086908416


49-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171229831897333760



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/nick-markakis-live-batting-practice-near-return 

*Markakis ready for live BP, could return Friday*




28-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171228773422981121


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 9, 2019)

BRINGER OF RAIN!!!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 9, 2019)

Fine way for the Braves to get their 90th win to tie last year's season, but we still have 17 more games left.  Good having Folty go deep in the game. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171243263749238795



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171240551150161922


30-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171241071415709696


Time = 1:55 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171244007852130304


Time = 2:51 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171245306463174657


----------



## DannyW (Sep 10, 2019)

Good to hear that Markakis is nearing return, but honestly I don't think we lost very much during the time Matt Joyce has been the replacement. And when Markakis and Enders return we will have what must be one of the deepest and best defensive outfields in all of MLB. Acuna, Markakis, Inciarte, Hamilton, Duval...all of them are top shelf defensive outfielders. Add in Joyce and Culberson, who are average outfielders with above average bats, and we have the outfield covered.

Really, aside from our bull pen and maybe the catcher position, this Braves team has few holes.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 10, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Good to hear that Markakis is nearing return, but honestly I don't think we lost very much during the time Matt Joyce has been the replacement. And when Markakis and Enders return we will have what must be one of the deepest and best defensive outfields in all of MLB. Acuna, Markakis, Inciarte, Hamilton, Duval...all of them are top shelf defensive outfielders. Add in Joyce and Culberson, who are average outfielders with above average bats, and we have the outfield covered.
> 
> Really, aside from our bull pen and maybe the catcher position, this Braves team has few holes.



Joyce provides more power than Markakis which has helped some.


----------



## DannyW (Sep 10, 2019)

Nitram4891 said:


> Joyce provides more power than Markakis which has helped some.



Yes he does. There are small pluses and minuses for both but either one of them are very capable to play RF.

The Braves will have some very difficult decisions when it comes time to declare the post season roster, and some good players will likely be left at home. A lot will depend on how many pitchers they decide to carry post season...i'm guessing 13 pitchers, but finding 13 pitchers on that staff who can really contribute in the post season may be difficult. I see position players like Duvall, Cervelli and maybe even Camargo and Hechavarria and Hamilton being among the difficult choices.

As a side note I hope the Braves find a way to move Camargo in the off season. He has not adapted to a utility role, and I still think he can be a solid player as a starter. He deserves to re-start his career somewhere with a team that can really use him.


----------



## Coenen (Sep 10, 2019)

They finally beat Nola last night. They're starting to find their mojo against upper tier pitchers. Another good start for Folty, too. It may be safe to say he's back on track.

Great to see Ronald get around on the heater up and in, hopefully the adjustment to speed up the bat doesn't hurt his ability to wait on breaking stuff. That seems to be the cycle with him. Pitchers start throwing a steady diet of junk, and he slows down to get it, then they start throwing the fastball by him until he re-adjusts. The last big step in his development will be handling both consistently on the fly.

Anyone want to bet against Freeman, Donaldson and Acuna all going 40+ bombs? Would you have bet on that when the season started? Pleasant surprise.

Just keep winning, baby.


----------



## DannyW (Sep 10, 2019)

Coenen said:


> Anyone want to bet against Freeman, Donaldson and Acuna all going 40+ bombs? Would you have bet on that when the season started? Pleasant surprise.



I'm guessing the odds are over 50%, so I won't take that bet. The amazing thing is all three are putting up numbers that could win MVP in years past, but none of them are even in the top 2-3 candidates for this year.

It's beginning to look like 40/40 won't happen for Acuna this season unless he has a game or two where he gets two SB's. Teams are very aware and are taking measures to prevent him from getting there. There is still a chance but time is running out.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 10, 2019)

Looks like Camargo, Riley, & Cervelli are in today's starting lineup. 

Hope Fried can go deep in the game. 

Will be nice if offense can again get some runs early to set the tone.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171508743315419136


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171509823822675968


----------



## elfiii (Sep 10, 2019)

Coenen said:


> Anyone want to bet against Freeman, Donaldson and Acuna all going 40+ bombs? Would you have bet on that when the season started? Pleasant surprise.
> 
> Just keep winning, baby.



No and no. This team just keeps getting better. They still have a few rough spots but all in all it's coming together for them. Starting pitching has improved markedly, the bullpen has mostly solidified especially with the new acquisitions, the bench is stacked and the bats are getting the clutch hits. The lower part of the order is hurting but if Swanson keeps picking up the tempo that problem may work itself out.



DannyW said:


> It's beginning to look like 40/40 won't happen for Acuna this season unless he has a game or two where he gets two SB's. Teams are very aware and are taking measures to prevent him from getting there. There is still a chance but time is running out.



I would almost bet the ranch he'll get the 40 taters but yeah to stolen bases opportunity is starting to fade. He's still had a remarkable season. He just needs to learn to lay off the off speed stuff that's in the dirt.


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 10, 2019)

The Braves depth is a crucial part to them going into the playoffs ready to win. I think that snit starts to rotate players more for the remaining days to keep them health but give them rest. This last hoorah with a game almost every single day until the end has to be tiring at the least. And that's just the batboy saying that.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 10, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> The Braves depth is a crucial part to them going into the playoffs ready to win. I think that snit starts to rotate players more for the remaining days to keep them health but give them rest. This last hoorah with a game almost every single day until the end has to be tiring at the least. And that's just the batboy saying that.



Yeah but I'm thinking Snit is still in it to win it. They got a shot at topping LA and getting home field advantage all the way. I like the way he's jiggling the starting lineup to give the bench guys playing time and give the starters some rest.


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 10, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Yeah but I'm thinking Snit is still in it to win it. They got a shot at topping LA and getting home field advantage all the way. I like the way he's jiggling the starting lineup to give the bench guys playing time and give the starters some rest.


Foe Shizzle! It's nice to have depth!! If the Bravo's get up in a few games, I think he gets the steal sign but you know the other teams are looking for it....


----------



## elfiii (Sep 10, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Foe Shizzle! It's nice to have depth!! If the Bravo's get up in a few games, I think he gets the steal sign but you know the other teams are looking for it....



Yeah but the good news is other players are stealing because they are so focused on Acuna. I hope he makes it to 40 but it's fun to see Freeman trot down to 2nd base when the pitcher ain't looking because he figures Freeman isn't a base stealing threat.


----------



## dirtnap (Sep 10, 2019)

elfiii said:


> No and no. This team just keeps getting better. They still have a few rough spots but all in all it's coming together for them. Starting pitching has improved markedly, the bullpen has mostly solidified especially with the new acquisitions, the bench is stacked and the bats are getting the clutch hits. The lower part of the order is hurting but if Swanson keeps picking up the tempo that problem may work itself out.
> 
> 
> 
> I would almost bet the ranch he'll get the 40 taters but yeah to stolen bases opportunity is starting to fade. He's still had a remarkable season. He just needs to learn to lay off the off speed stuff that's in the dirt.


I tip my hat to you sir, your pessimism is fading. I like the new you?


----------



## elfiii (Sep 10, 2019)

dirtnap said:


> I tip my hat to you sir, your pessimism is fading. I like the new you?



Don't you worry. It will return soon enough!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 10, 2019)

Ouch!

OMG!

NOT a good start for the Braves whose pitching is good at giving up HR's.

Phillies 2nd, 3rd, & 6th batters hit HR's on Fried in the 1st-inning which includes back to back solo HR's by Realmuto (385-ft.) followed by Harper (443-ft.) on his 1st pitch, then finally Dickerson (352-ft.) 2-run HR on his 1st pitch too, leading Atlanta 4-0 with Fried facing 8-batters before inning ends.


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 10, 2019)

As the old baseball adage goes, "momentum is today's starting pitcher".


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 10, 2019)

Back in it. all square


----------



## Ratrzcer1991 (Sep 10, 2019)

Tied it up!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2019)

That was a heck of an inning.  Jason Vargas needs to strain the grease out of his mullet


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 10, 2019)

Acuna is a talented moron.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 10, 2019)

Nice comeback for the Braves in the 3rd, but whoa at Fried giving up a 4th 383-ft. HR to Kingery in the same inning.  Unfortunately, Fried even topped Soroka giving up 3-HR's in his last game.  Hope that does not take the wind out of the sails of Atlanta to fight back.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2019)

Somebody needs to tell Parker to close his mouth, breathe from his nose, and stop gyrating on the mound


----------



## dirtnap (Sep 10, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Somebody needs to tell Parker to close his mouth, breathe from his nose, and stop gyrating on the mound


That’s the most annoying thing I’ve ever seen


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 11, 2019)

On the bright side . . . 

Nationals lost. 

Braves had 10-hits which was 2 more hits than the Phillies. 

Acuna had 3-hits. 

Freddie had 3-hits. 

Camargo had 2-hits which includes a HR.

Bullpen only gave up 1-run.



30-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171608462712655874


29-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171582989484154886


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 11, 2019)

Some past Braves players remember & will not forget 9/11.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171793679536840706



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171792171177037825


Time = 1:17 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171852622938161152



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171871226861621248


----------



## MFOSTER (Sep 11, 2019)

Braves win tonight


----------



## dirtnap (Sep 11, 2019)

With an immaculate inning for Martin in the 8th


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 12, 2019)

Nice close 91st win for the Braves, one win better than last season, thanks to to good pitching & Flowers' 3-run HR.  




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171981594669850624


28-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171977637524172800


Time = 5:06 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171982960737677313


34-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171967110249099264


48-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171935623831117824


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 12, 2019)

Soroka gets the dirty end of the stick two starts in a row...


----------



## DannyW (Sep 12, 2019)

biggdogg said:


> Soroka gets the dirty end of the stick two starts in a row...



LOL...yes he does. But he has big shoulders. These types of matchups start to define your career....big games at the end of the season, with playoffs on the line, against the other team's ace.

We will have the game on during our regular Friday night gin rummy game  and I will have one eye on the cards and the other on the TV.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 12, 2019)

Our pitcher Keuchel is hard to square up right now and looks dialed in for the playoff run.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 12, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Our pitcher Keuchel is hard to square up right now and looks dialed in for the playoff run.



I would like to see AA extend Keuchel. I'd love to see what he can do for us over a full season without spending his first month of his regular season getting back into form.

Extensions for Keuchel, Donaldson and Freeman this winter would be ideal. And it wouldn't hurt my feelings a bit to see AA sign Yasmani Grandal this winter and give Flowers the boot...


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 12, 2019)

That strike zone for Melancon was ridiculously small last night. He would have breezed through the 9th if he got the calls he should have.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 12, 2019)

Dustin Pate said:


> That strike zone for Melancon was ridiculously small last night. He would have breezed through the 9th if he got the calls he should have.



The entire bottom 1/3 of the strike zone was apparently a ball for Melancun last night. It was ridiculous.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 12, 2019)

dirtnap said:


> With an immaculate inning for Martin in the 8th



Did I hear right, Flowers tossed the ball into the stands when the inning ended?


----------



## dirtnap (Sep 12, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Did I hear right, Flowers tossed the ball into the stands when the inning ended?



He said he didn’t realize it was a big deal?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 12, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Did I hear right, Flowers tossed the ball into the stands when the inning ended?



Yep, questionable how someone like this would be so clueless.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171986362918195201


BTW, in case people have not heard, game tonight is on FOX or Fox 5 Atlanta for the metro area for Free OTA antenna TV viewers.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 12, 2019)

dirtnap said:


> He said he didn’t realize it was a big deal?



I always took it as somewhat of a cool novelty that just recently started getting attention with all the new fangled stats they've been coming up with, but what I didn't realize is that it's only happened 99 times in ML history and only 5 times in Braves history.


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 12, 2019)

Had a late lunch and watched the 9th inning replay from last night. That play that Swanson had in the 9th behind 2nd was phenomenal!!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 12, 2019)

Swanson steals a base hit with a mighty grab.  Nice having replay highlights posted if we didn't have a chance to see the game.



18-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171976625488945154

















EDIT UPDATE below . . .


Good start in 1st-inning for the Braves with Acuna getting 2 Stolen Bases & Albies follows with a right handed 2-run HR.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172288868521054208



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172289132598628353


13-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172302207368097792



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172329165913088000


Braves pitching showing it's good at giving away HR's.

1st-inning - Hernandez solo HR

2nd-inning - Haseley 2-run HR

3rd-inning - Segura 2-run HR


----------



## elfiii (Sep 12, 2019)

biggdogg said:


> Extensions for Keuchel, Donaldson and Freeman this winter would be ideal.



They are essential for next year.



Dustin Pate said:


> That strike zone for Melancon was ridiculously small last night. He would have breezed through the 9th if he got the calls he should have.



Yep, especially since the ump was calling the low and in to lefties a strike all night long. You gotta like Melancon's hook though. That pitch is devastating when he can locate it.


----------



## dirtnap (Sep 12, 2019)

Well guess who’s back, ole walk em then give up a bomb Julio


----------



## Duff (Sep 12, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Did I hear right, Flowers tossed the ball into the stands when the inning ended?



First thing he’s thrown out all year


----------



## Duff (Sep 12, 2019)

Dansby gettin close to being back I think


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 12, 2019)

Late in the game, but it's looking like the Nats gonna win which hurts worse with the Braves losing even though they split the series. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172342155920101381


----------



## James12 (Sep 12, 2019)

Will be interesting to see if they resign Donaldson.  I can only see them doing two years at his age and with such a good farm system, but he’s most likely going to want to cash in one last time on such a comeback year.


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 13, 2019)

Send Tehran away. Far away.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 13, 2019)

Here's some Braves updates in case you did not see 'em yet . . .

The free game tonight on the MLB Youtube channel is not exclusive like last time with the Braves website schedule in "List" mode still shows TV broadcast on FSSO or Fox Sports SOuth along with Fox Sports Braves social media indicating that also.

Welcome Back Markakis! ---> Back in today's lineup.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172554703705649152



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172496399906177026



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172466255040847872



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172595878110081025



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172602995516870656


----------



## DannyW (Sep 13, 2019)

Tehran =  

Just when you started to trust him again...


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 13, 2019)

What a return for Markakis! He’s back just  in time


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2019)

Good win magic #6.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 14, 2019)

Great combination of shutout pitching & double digit hitting for the Braves' 92nd win allowing only 3-hits, led by Albies' 3-hits & 23rd HR along with the welcome return of Markakis with a fine demo of hitting & fielding.

Hope Freddie's elbow feels better soon.





> Atlanta Braves tweet:
> 
> *.@ozzie’s seventh-inning solo shot was the 235th home run of the season for the #Braves, tying the franchise record set in 2003. *






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172708307607400448


32-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172697564732260352


Time = 3:19

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172707650569588737


Time = 4:11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172707427084451840


27-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172698125640687616


----------



## Baroque Brass (Sep 14, 2019)

Anyone think the Braves will notch 100 wins? They’d be very close already if they’d won a few of those 1-0 and 2-1 games.


----------



## dirtnap (Sep 14, 2019)

Barouque Brass said:


> Anyone think the Braves will notch 100 wins? They’d be very close already if they’d won a few of those 1-0 and 2-1 games.


I’ll say 101


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 14, 2019)

The Braves are the top two stories in Espn.com/MLB, and for those Yankee scum jerks to do that, you know that the Bravo's are kickin on all 8 cylinders.


----------



## DannyW (Sep 14, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> The Braves are the top two stories in Espn.com/MLB, and for those Yankee scum jerks to do that, you know that the Bravo's are kickin on all 8 cylinders.



I noticed that too...the Braves never get top headlines unless it's after a loss to teams from Boston, New York, LA or Washington.

Probably some box ESPN had to check off before the end of the season...


----------



## DannyW (Sep 14, 2019)

Can the Braves reach 100 wins? Yes. Will they reach 100 wins? I say no, unless they close the gap with LA to 1-2 games and have a shot at home field advantage. Right now the gap is 4 games. And actually I believe Atlanta has to make up 5 games because LA won 4 of 6 regular season games with the Braves this year and in the event of a best record tie LA would get home field advantage based on that tie-breaker...I think.

100 wins is just a number, and unless they have a chance to gain home field advantage over LA I think Snitker will selectively rest starters and use the last few games to line up his pitchers for the playoffs. 

So I think Atlanta will get to 98 or maybe 99 wins.


----------



## Coenen (Sep 14, 2019)

One more time, for the people in the back, Natsuck!


----------



## dirtnap (Sep 14, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Can the Braves reach 100 wins? Yes. Will they reach 100 wins? I say no, unless they close the gap with LA to 1-2 games and have a shot at home field advantage. Right now the gap is 4 games. And actually I believe Atlanta has to make up 5 games because LA won 4 of 6 regular season games with the Braves this year and in the event of a best record tie LA would get home field advantage based on that tie-breaker...I think.
> 
> 100 wins is just a number, and unless they have a chance to gain home field advantage over LA I think Snitker will selectively rest starters and use the last few games to line up his pitchers for the playoffs.
> 
> So I think Atlanta will get to 98 or maybe 99 wins.


I would normally agree with all that, except for some reason Snit doesn’t seem to ever want to rest anybody. I don’t know if he’s afraid of breaking momentum or what but case in point, he’s got Freddie in the lineup today after coming out with elbow soreness last night ?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 14, 2019)

dirtnap said:


> I would normally agree with all that, except for some reason Snit doesn’t seem to ever want to rest anybody. I don’t know if he’s afraid of breaking momentum or what but case in point, he’s got Freddie in the lineup today after coming out with elbow soreness last night ?



Yep, good news on Freddie which sounds like his aggravated bone spur has settled down enough for him to at least start the early game today at 4:05 pm. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172936589800026112


----------



## Duff (Sep 14, 2019)

I like that lineup!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 14, 2019)

Kakis don't need no stinking rehab stint. He just shows back up to the big park and rakes


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 14, 2019)

Holy crap Culberson just took a bunt attempt off the face


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 14, 2019)

Culberson's terrible batting injury fired up Braves' offense getting 4-runs & 10-AB's that inning, scoring 4 consecutive innings to lead in top of the 9th 10-1 & 14-hits.  4-hits for Markakis & 3-hits for Albies.

Hope the medical staffs can help him quickly with the pain & get him thru this bad experience.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172998332656041984


54-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172998425031299072


60-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173017697652633601


UPDATE . . .


Atlanta win #93.

Magic Number is down to 4.

1st place Braves now with 10.5 game lead.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173017362263674880


----------



## dirtnap (Sep 14, 2019)

Terrible what happened to Culberson. You can only pray it doesn’t affect his vision in that eye and be potentially career affecting


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 14, 2019)

Charlie must have some broken bones in his face, hope I am wrong.


----------



## DannyW (Sep 14, 2019)

Terrible injury to Culberson. And adding insult to injury they said he attempted to bunt the ball! Terrible call.

I suspect that he has a broken nose and cheekbone...maybe out for the season. Suddenly we are out of super-subs with Carmargo's broken shin and Culberson's facial injury. Riley and Duvall both just became more important.


----------



## DannyW (Sep 14, 2019)

And I don't blame the pitcher BTW. I think he wanted it high and inside and it just got away from him. No way in a tie game, in a playoff race, is the pitcher going to purposely throw at a batter to load the bases.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2019)

Hoping he is okay. We will miss him if he is not.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 15, 2019)

Nice win.  Hope we can do it again on Sunday.  We're all pulling for Charlie.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173021036918517760


54-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173019287763771393



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173017688307879937


Time = 2:32

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173024677494775808


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 15, 2019)

Any update on Clutch?


----------



## livetohunt (Sep 15, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Any update on Clutch?



I read he broke the cheek bone and did not have eye damage or concussion..Nothing official yet though.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 15, 2019)

Looks like the medical staffs are taking good care of Culberson.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/charlie-culberson-facial-fractures-after-hbp

*Culberson: Multiple facial fractures after HBP*

10 minutes ago



> Charlie Culberson sustained multiple facial fractures after he was hit in the right cheek by a pitch in Washington on Saturday, the Braves announced on Sunday. Culberson has been cleared to travel to Atlanta on Sunday, where he will meet with team doctors to determine the next steps in his treatment.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173273152887169024



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173253403675451392


Time = 6:39

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173270799807127553



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173241843179511808


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173244860683436032


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 15, 2019)

Ouch!

Braves blown out by the Nats 7-0 with only 4-hits for Atlanta by Freddie, Markakis, McCann, & Riley, while ex-Brave A. Sanchez gets shutout win.

Culberson out for season but will not need surgery.



Time = 1:40

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173341084925095936


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 15, 2019)

It's aight, the Bravo's are tired. They have been playing every single day for weeks. The defense got some good reps today in prep for the playoffs. 

The Brave's didn't lose this one, Sanchez threw a phenomenal game and the Brave's needed to see that headed into the playoffs. The move at first was IMO a good one to get reps in with Culberson and Camargo on the DL.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 15, 2019)

The park was holding the ball in for the braves pretty well too.  Several wall bangers and catches up against the padding.


----------



## DannyW (Sep 16, 2019)

Culberson is out for the year so I've heard. Charlie was on a 1-year deal, and has not earned very much (in MLB terms) career money. I hope the Braves treat him very well next year in his first year of Arbitration....

Knowing the Braves organization I think they will.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 16, 2019)

I don't see Culberson wearing another uni any time soon.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 17, 2019)

On the Braves day off, Nationals lose to Cardinals 4-2, giving Atlanta a 10.0 game lead.


----------



## DannyW (Sep 17, 2019)

A couple weeks ago I wrote that the Braves would have some difficult decisions regarding who to include on their playoff roster. With Camargo and Culberson down for the season, that task becomes much easier...unfortunately.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 17, 2019)

Camargo hasn't been ruled out completely just yet. The medical staff seems to think he could be ready to play in the NLCS with a very outside shot at being cleared for the NLDS. He has a hairline fracture in his shin.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 17, 2019)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> On the Braves day off, Nationals lose to Cardinals 4-2, giving Atlanta a 10.0 game lead.



And the magic number is 3. It will be 2 after night for sure. Maybe 1 if the Nats lose. It looks like they are out of time and games to beat out LA for home field advantage all the way through.


----------



## dirtnap (Sep 17, 2019)

elfiii said:


> And the magic number is 3. It will be 2 after night for sure. Maybe 1 if the Nats lose. It looks like they are out of time and games to beat out LA for home field advantage all the way through.


In the words of Lee Corso, not so fast my friend


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 17, 2019)

elfiii said:


> And the magic number is 3. It will be 2 after night for sure. Maybe 1 if the Nats lose. It looks like they are out of time and games to beat out LA for home field advantage all the way through.



Yep, Braves could clinch the division at home as soon as tomorrow if things turn out good, but after being blown out last game & sometimes 1st game coming home after being on the road does not go well, so anything can happen.  Phillies have a losing record on the road.

Yep, 11-games left for Atlanta (93-wins) & LA with Dodgers (97-wins) 4-games ahead which is not likely for Braves to catch 'em for home field advantage.

2 back-to-back series at home against the Phillies & Giants (who have a winning road record) before finishing the season on the road against KC Royals & NY Mets.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174006014569590784



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173999148112273409


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 17, 2019)

The Braves may not catch the Dodgers, and that's fine. But, with a reeling Nats team only .5 games ahead of a suddenly hot Cubs and only 1 game ahead of the Brew Crew, there is a very real chance that no one has to face Sherzer, Strasburg and Corbin in the playoffs. And the Braves have done well against all of the NL Central teams this season.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 17, 2019)

we gotta bear down and catch the Dodgers, because their home field advantage is as strong as any team in either league. Without that it could be their undoing.


----------



## DannyW (Sep 17, 2019)

biggdogg said:


> Camargo hasn't been ruled out completely just yet. The medical staff seems to think he could be ready to play in the NLCS with a very outside shot at being cleared for the NLDS. He has a hairline fracture in his shin.



That's what I heard a couple days ago, but this morning I read a report (either Tomahawk Chop or ESPN) that said Camargo was out for the year.  Could be inaccurate information, or the author was making an assumption. 

I like your info better.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 17, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> we gotta bear down and catch the Dodgers, because their home field advantage is as strong as any team in either league. Without that it could be their undoing.



If they were within 1 or 2 games at this point they might give it the old college try but at this point with injuries, fatigue, etc. once they clinch we'll see a lot more of the bench starting games to give the starters a chance to rest and regroup for the big push. Chavez Ravine is old but the Bravos have chalked up a bunch of wins out there over the years.


----------



## DannyW (Sep 17, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> we gotta bear down and catch the Dodgers, because their home field advantage is as strong as any team in either league. Without that it could be their undoing.



We are 4 behind plus LA owns the head to head tie breaker so we would have to make up 5 games with 11 to play. Tall order...

I expect we will be playing the Central division winner in the first round.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 17, 2019)

Cards or Cubbies. Cards up 2 i think but cubs scare me more with some of their pieces.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 17, 2019)

Ouch!

Keuchel gives up 5-runs on 5-hits which includes 2-HR's in the 4th-inning.

Braves pitching is still good at giving up HR's.

That may be all she wrote for the game.


EDIT UPDATE . . .


Nice late innings comeback attempt.  Nice job bullpen.

Very disappointing.  Braves are still not ready for playing in the post-season, unfortunately.

Nats won over Cards.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 18, 2019)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Keuchel gives up 5-runs on 5-hits which includes 2-HR's in the 4th-inning.



Chip and Tom were yacking up Keuchel too much last night in the first three innings. I knew they were putting the voodoo curse on him and sure enough he detonated in place in the 4th. It didn't help that all the Phillies pitchers last night were dialed in and held off two late inning rallies.

In other news today Acuna needs to work on his batting during the off season. He's the strikeout king of the National League and he's making it obvious now. If he isn't waving at bad pitches he's standing there taking too close to ignore strike 3's. He did that twice last night.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 18, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Chip and Tom were yacking up Keuchel too much last night in the first three innings. I knew they were putting the voodoo curse on him and sure enough he detonated in place in the 4th. It didn't help that all the Phillies pitchers last night were dialed in and held off two late inning rallies.
> 
> In other news today Acuna needs to work on his batting during the off season. He's the strikeout king of the National League and he's making it obvious now. If he isn't waving at bad pitches he's standing there taking too close to ignore strike 3's. He did that twice last night.



Yep, it's voodoo's fault for blowing up in the 4th.

Still looking like a short post-season for the Braves, unfortunately.

Yep, Acuna has been staying right up there at or near the top of strikeouts for the MLB at least for half the season.  I restrain myself from calling players out on K's until they hit the minimum threshold of 3-K's but did not call attention last time to the last player with 3-K's, which was Flowers, until now.  Acuna had lots of company with 2-K's last night which also includes Donaldson, Flowers, Swanson, & Keuchel.  Acuna leads the MLB by 5-K's right now, but also he's up to 37 stolen bases to go with his 39-HR's. Game announcers last night were saying that Acuna was not happy with the strikes being called behind the plate last night.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 18, 2019)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Game announcers last night were saying that Acuna was not happy with the strikes being called behind the plate last night.



And rightfully so because 2 of his K's he took strike 3 looking that were actually balls. His last K in the 7th strike 3 was definitely a ball but if you aren't getting the calls you can't stand there with 2 strikes and let a close one go by.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 18, 2019)

elfiii said:


> And rightfully so because 2 of his K's he took strike 3 looking that were actually balls. His last K in the 7th strike 3 was definitely a ball but if you aren't getting the calls you can't stand there with 2 strikes and let a close one go by.



Donaldson knows about that 3rd strike looking last night in the bottom of the 9th, too. 

Don't worry, we have Teheran trying to come to the rescue tonight who also had a rough outing last time starting.

Nats & Cards have an early after lunch game today so we'll see if the magic number of 3 changes or not by evening game time.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 18, 2019)

DannyW said:


> That's what I heard a couple days ago, but this morning I read a report (either Tomahawk Chop or ESPN) that said Camargo was out for the year.  Could be inaccurate information, or the author was making an assumption.
> 
> I like your info better.



Things change every day so no telling when injured players can be back. 

Yesterday's Braves' website injury update below offers more details. 

Snitker below tells about seeing Camargo in a special boot & going to be a while for him. 

Kelsey Wingert below says Camargo & Inciarte are not ruled out for the regular season. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ender-inciarte-braves-monitor-return 



> Though there is at least a slim chance Camargo could be ready for the start of the National League Division Series, the Braves have to prepare for the likelihood he will not heal in time to be available for the postseason’s first round.





32-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174066193336078347


38-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174094041266307072


----------



## DannyW (Sep 18, 2019)

Last night was the first time I had a chance to see O'Day. Being a former American Leaguer I don't recall ever seeing him pitch.

I can see why he has been an elite reliever in the AL. His delivery is so different that batters have to make adjustments just to pick up the ball. And his stuff looks good...albeit a bit rusty.

Someone mentioned earlier that he did not look like he wanted to be on the mound. I saw a little of that but I don't know if he is unhappy, or if that's just his normal demeanor...his game-face so to speak. He put so much work into getting back to where he is that you have to think he wants to pitch. And right now he is auditioning for a spot on a playoff roster.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 18, 2019)

With hitters playing for power numbers nowadays, the K's are just part of the game now and unlikely to change anytime soon. At least he isn't getting paid $300 million to lead the world in K's...

On the other side of the token, I think the Home Run Derby has attributed considerably to the hole in his swing the second half. He has been showing improvement in the last couple weeks though, and I suspect it'll get fixed this off season.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 18, 2019)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Donaldson knows about that 3rd strike looking last night in the bottom of the 9th, too.



Yep, but the Greaser (Mrs. elfiii calls him the Greaser because of his hairdo. She loves him though. ) knew it when he saw it and knew he should have swung at it. Acuna is still in the "I can't believe you called that a strike" mode.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 18, 2019)

biggdogg said:


> On the other side of the token, I think the Home Run Derby has attributed considerably to the hole in his swing the second half. He has been showing improvement in the last couple weeks though, and I suspect it'll get fixed this off season.



Well he has improved in the last two or three weeks in that he doesn't try to reach out and touch that low and away pitch. Since the All Star break he hasn't been able to lay off of it and he hasn't hit one of them yet. Now he has the opposite problem - standing there and taking marginal pitches that get called strikes, especially on the inside. I appreciate the newfound patience at the plate but all he has done is swap problems.

I'm still rooting for him to go 40/40 though.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 18, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Yep, but the Greaser (Mrs. elfiii calls him the Greaser because of his hairdo. She loves him though. ) knew it when he saw it and knew he should have swung at it. Acuna is still in the "I can't believe you called that a strike" mode.



Nice she can see he's a good contributor to the Braves.  My father is still trying to warm up to him so I call him each time Josh hits a HR & ask him if he likes him more now.   Radio announcers were also surprised that a veteran hitter like him would go down looking at a strike when he knows he should be swinging at anything close on the 3rd one.  That's also how the radio folks described lots of Acuna looks at the ump while not believing he called it a strike. 


Reckon we're suppose to wait with the Braves for Nats to lose to win the division.  Heard we have not lost 3 in a row like this since July.  Radio game announcers reported a stat have a losing record of 9-12 for games after a day off.  

Looks like Atlanta's pitching is still good at giving away HR's like the 2 in the game loss.  Phillies pitching doing a nice job shutting down Braves offense.  Looking forward to our bats waking up soon & getting back to scoring runs that win games.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2019)

The Bravos lose again. That is not the way you want to prepare for the playoffs. We still got some work to do.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 18, 2019)

Hurts even more for Braves to lose a series, especially before it's even over.  Been a long time since that happened. 

Reminder on Thursday's early lunchtime game at 12:10pm. 



47-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174509992612810752


----------



## livetohunt (Sep 19, 2019)

Acuna still not hustling whether hitting or fielding on a daily basis. I have also noticed no one seems to be talking with him in the dugout..Hopefully he gets it together in the playoffs or at least gives 100%.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 19, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> The Bravos lose again. That is not the way you want to prepare for the playoffs. We still got some work to do.




Well, consider that from mid August till mid September they went something like 24-4.  They probably peaked already and inevitably are cooling down.  Maybe they can trend back into the win column when the playoffs roll around.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 19, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Well he has improved in the last two or three weeks in that he doesn't try to reach out and touch that low and away pitch. Since the All Star break he hasn't been able to lay off of it and he hasn't hit one of them yet. Now he has the opposite problem - standing there and taking marginal pitches that get called strikes, especially on the inside. I appreciate the newfound patience at the plate but all he has done is swap problems.
> 
> I'm still rooting for him to go 40/40 though.



In all honesty, he has had a tendency to strike looking fairly often since day one. He has an exceptional concept of the strike zone, but he needs to start adjusting to the umpires perception of the strike zone. Something he hasn't gotten yet. But, he is still a kid learning the game. It will come.

And that slider that dives away from right handers... He ain't the only one that can't lay off of it very well. Donaldson and Swanson have been notoriously susceptible to it all season as well.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 19, 2019)

biggdogg said:


> And that slider that dives away from right handers... He ain't the only one that can't lay off of it very well. Donaldson and Swanson have been notoriously susceptible to it all season as well.



That's true but they aren't even in the running for most strike outs in the NL. I'm not worried about Acuna. He's a kid and as he matures he's going to get even better than he is. *IF* he can learn to leave that low and away slider alone.


----------



## Raylander (Sep 19, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Yep, but the Greaser (Mrs. elfiii calls him the Greaser because of his hairdo. She loves him though. ) knew it when he saw it and knew he should have swung at it. Acuna is still in the "I can't believe you called that a strike" mode.



Greaser 

Stay gold!


----------



## DannyW (Sep 19, 2019)

Yeah, I have always been amazed at the lack of personal grooming by some MLB players. For gosh sakes...they are on national TV every day and some of them look like they haven't shaved for days/weeks (but don't really have a beard), never wash their hair, and even if they have their hair cut it looks like their 7 year old daughter did it with safety scissors.

If you ran into these guys at the store you would never guess their annual income is two or three times what you will earn in a lifetime. Instead you would guess they live in a van down by the river.


----------



## DannyW (Sep 19, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I'm still rooting for him to go 40/40 though.



He still has a chance. I think he gets the 40 HR's with no problem...he will hit one more by accident if nothing else.

Three more stolen bases could be more problematic. 

The MLB average for throwing out base runners is 27%. KC is above average throwing out base stealers 32% of the time. San Francisco is about average with 28%. But he will have a real opportunity against the Mets...they are throwing out base stealers at an abysmal rate of 14% of the time.

He just has to get on base and hope Ozzie gives him a window by taking a couple of pitches.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 19, 2019)

Hope the Braves do not get swept at home.

Lots of regular players getting a day off & not in the lineup.

Atlanta has 2-days off on each side of the KC road series next week. 

Cannot depend on the Nationals to lower the Braves' magic number since Washington DC has the day off today.



36-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174692224430465029


----------



## elfiii (Sep 19, 2019)

worleyburd86 said:


> Greaser
> 
> Stay gold!



All he's lacking is a pack of Lucky Strikes rolled up in his t shirt sleeve.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Sep 19, 2019)

Acuna hits his 40th HR. Good Guys up 2-0.  Now all we need is 3 more stolen bases.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 19, 2019)

Yes, Sir, fine milestone for Acuna & getting closer to joining the 40/40 club.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/playbyplay?gameId=401077022

Play-by-play

Braves - Bottom 3rd

NOLA PITCHING FOR PHI

Acuña Jr. homered to left (432 feet), Flowers scored.




32-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174731555778039808



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174733108643618819


11-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174741311871574017


21-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174744758662684673


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 19, 2019)

Riley gets his 18th HR & may have a chance to get 20 before the season ends.

Ortega follows with a single which leads to Phillies pulling Nola out & goes to their bullpen.



25-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174749232554627072


----------



## elfiii (Sep 19, 2019)

Braves win 5-4.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 19, 2019)

Went to the game today and it was a hot one. Acura’s 40th homer screamed outta the park at 115 mph.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2019)

Riley's power could help us in the playoffs.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 20, 2019)

Nice turning around & going back in the right direction after 3 consecutive losses. 

Starting lineup batters 1 through 8 got a hit, plus add Joyce's PH hit. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174772060666703877


Time = 1:06 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174766333981945856



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174766028074733568



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174805622249988097


----------



## DannyW (Sep 20, 2019)

Just read an editorial on Acuna's pursuit to make the 40/40 club. The author's point was that making 40/40 would be historically significant in two ways. First, as we already know of course, he would be the youngest player to achieve the feat. His second point, which I have not considered, is that Acuna would be the first *clean* player to do it.

Soriano, Bonds, Rodriquez and Conseco are all either proven PED users, or have been strongly linked to PEDs.

Interesting point of view.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 20, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Just read an editorial on Acuna's pursuit to make the 40/40 club. The author's point was that making 40/40 would be historically significant in two ways. First, as we already know of course, he would be the youngest player to achieve the feat. His second point, which I have not considered, is that Acuna would be the first *clean* player to do it.
> 
> Soriano, Bonds, Rodriquez and Conseco are all either proven PED users, or have been strongly linked to PEDs.
> 
> Interesting point of view.


Very interesting and somehow looking at that pic of the 4 current players that didn't register.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 20, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Just read an editorial on Acuna's pursuit to make the 40/40 club. The author's point was that making 40/40 would be historically significant in two ways. First, as we already know of course, he would be the youngest player to achieve the feat. His second point, which I have not considered, is that Acuna would be the first *clean* player to do it.
> 
> Soriano, Bonds, Rodriquez and Conseco are all either proven PED users, or have been strongly linked to PEDs.
> 
> Interesting point of view.



I don't know how strongly Soriano has been linked to PED, the other 3 are for sure cheats.  I know his name was on an unverified list of players using PED, but I don't recall if he was ever certified.

40/40 is an elite club for sure.  Think about this... there have been something like 15,500 MLB players since 1870.  Of those, only 4 people have ever had a 40/40 season.  Of those, 3 (for sure) were using PED to get there.  

Acuna is standing on rare ground for sure.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 20, 2019)

40/40 would certainly be cool, but getting Freeman and Donaldson to 40 HR's would put the trio in rare company as well. If I remember right, I think it's only like 5 teams in ML history to have 3 40 homer guys in the same season.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 20, 2019)

Would be nice to clinch the division tonight. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175108028468793349


----------



## DannyW (Sep 20, 2019)

LOL...you watch...now that he has the 40th HR he will stop swinging for the fences start swinging for singles. Which of course means he will go on a HR binge and won't be able to buy a single.


----------



## DannyW (Sep 20, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I don't know how strongly Soriano has been linked to PED, the other 3 are for sure cheats.  I know his name was on an unverified list of players using PED, but I don't recall if he was ever certified.



That's true...Soriano was named on the leaked, but unverified, list of 103 players that tested positive for PEDs based on tests administered by MLB in 2003. He did not show up on the Mitchell Report which listed 87 players whose names were gathered from the suppliers of PEDs (BALCO, etc).

Bonds, Canseco and Rodriquez showed up on both lists.

And to be completely fair, neither list was "proven" as in court of law proven. We will never know without doubt who was using PEDs during that period beyond the handful that fessed up.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 20, 2019)

NL East Champs!


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 20, 2019)

I think this team is special and is on a mission. Pitching has been amazing down the stretch. Everyone seems focused. Snitker will be NL manager of the year once again.
I’ve been a “homer “ all my life with local sports. I think the Braves and Dawgs are going to both win championships soon


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 20, 2019)

Congrats to the Braves on clinching the division & on a fine win #95.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401077038 

Box Score 

HR:
McCann (12, 6th inning off Beede 1 on, 1 Out); 
Acuña Jr. (41, 5th inning off Beede 1 on, 0 Out)

RBI:
McCann 2 (45), Freeman (120), Albies (82), Acuña Jr. 2 (101)






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175236668971986944


36-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175224362594533377


Time = 1:16

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175233312823992320


Time = 2:38

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175234723708166144


37-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175237222456414209


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 20, 2019)

This Braves team is so much fun. NL East champions!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 21, 2019)

In case you want more . . . 

- 3-min. of game highlights 

- 4-min. Snitker interview 

- 1.5-min. players celebrate in waterfalls 



Time = 8:39 




*Braves clinch NL East*


> Published on Sept 20, 2019
> 
> MLB
> 
> Atlanta Braves defeat the San Francisco Giants 6-0 to clinch the NL East


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 21, 2019)

Looks like a few changes in the regular lineup.  Reckon more players getting a day off for rest before the playoffs.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175486382321610753


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 21, 2019)

Like seeing Hecchavaria getting some atbats. Wouldn't mind seeing him at short come postseason.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 22, 2019)

Congrats to the Braves on their 96th win.  Only 6-games left. 

Congrats to Cervelli & Duvall on their HR's. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175596776059015168


24-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175590471701159938


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 22, 2019)

Relentless! Chop on! 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 22, 2019)

walukabuck said:


> Like seeing Hecchavaria getting some atbats. Wouldn't mind seeing him at short come postseason.



Watching MLB network a moment ago, he said on camera thru his interpreter, something like “ praise God I am out of NY and in Atlanta” , a classic comment.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 22, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Watching MLB network a moment ago, he said on camera thru his interpreter, something like “ praise God I am out of NY and in Atlanta” , a classic comment.



He was a good pickup for sure. Having him on the bench for the playoffs can't be overstated. Sometimes attitude is all a player needs to be able to break through and that's a pretty good indicator he's got the right attitude. If I were him I'd be walking on cloud 9 right now too.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 22, 2019)

Yep, Hechavarria keeps on bringing it & the only Braves player with 2-hits in last night's game.

Looks like a few new changes in the lineup, especially lead off batter.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175593124103516163


39-seconds








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175778302893731840


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 22, 2019)

Hechavarria was a solid ball player in Miami. And he ain't the first player to dislike his time in New York.


----------



## DannyW (Sep 22, 2019)

This Freeman bone spur deal is some bad timing. Saw an interview with him and apparently it's been nagging him for a couple years. From what I just read it surgery is the only sure cure, and it's relatively minor surgery. Wonder why he didn't resolve it during the last off season?


----------



## duckyaker90 (Sep 22, 2019)

When you love the game and play like he does, any type of illness or injury is fear of not being able to do what you love anymore. Whip some dirt on it and move on. Seriously though he isn’t getting any younger. I’d have it done immediately after their last game hopefully the World Series.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 23, 2019)

No fun losing & struggling with scoring production.

5-hits today by Hechavarria, Albies, Flowers, Hamilton, & Duvall.

1-RBI today by Freddie.

5-games left in the regular season. 

Hope Freddie returns more healthy after 4-days of "treatment". 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/freddie-freeman-elbow-will-miss-series-vs-royals 

*Freeman (elbow) out early, to miss KC series*



> “I feel all right,” Freeman said. “Everyone deals with injuries. I’ve dealt with this one for a couple years, but it is frustrating that it keeps popping up as quickly as it is right now. I don’t think it’s affecting anything. Hopefully, these next four days will make it all go away.”






35-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175870300916895745


36-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175851421851406342


20-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175874171902939136


Time = 2:18

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175875369569681413


Time = 1:50

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175873671107211264


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Wonder why he didn't resolve it during the last off season?



Every good surgeon will tell you to try everything else first.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 24, 2019)

This next series with KC may be good practice in case Freddie does not make it back.  

Swanson has lots to prove & show to get back to 1st string while Hechavarria continues doing well. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-inbox-will-dansby-swanson-start-in-nlds 

*Will Swanson or Adeiny start in NLDS?*





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176596409975496705


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2019)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> This next series with KC may be good practice in case Freddie does not make it back.
> 
> Swanson has lots to prove & show to get back to 1st string while Hechavarria continues doing well.
> 
> ...



Swanson's D is still as strong as it was before he got hurt. It's his hitting that has slacked off.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 24, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Swanson's D is still as strong as it was before he got hurt. It's his hitting that has slacked off.



Swanson had 3 fielding errors in 2 of his last 3 games on Sun. 9/22 & Fri. 9/20 which raises concerns. 



https://www.mlb.com/gameday/giants-...nal,lock_state=final,game_tab=box,game=567247 

or 

https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401077068



> FIELDING
> E: Swanson 2 (12, ground ball 2)




AND 


https://www.mlb.com/gameday/giants-...nal,lock_state=final,game_tab=box,game=567245

or 

https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401077038



> FIELDING
> E: Swanson (10, ground ball)




AND 


https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-inbox-will-dansby-swanson-start-in-nlds 



> Swanson has produced a MLB-worst .457 OPS dating to Aug. 26, which is when he returned from the injured list. His extended offensive woes might have influenced the two errors committed in Sunday’s loss to the Giants.





> Braves are at their best with Swanson in the lineup. But with Swanson far from his own best, the club may have no choice but to turn to Hechavarria, who has proven to be more than “all glove” while producing a unexpected .892 in 63 plate appearances.


----------



## dirtnap (Sep 24, 2019)

Tonight’s start by Julio was a good thing imo. Who among us wanted to see him take the mound in the playoffs? He put that possibility to rest tonight


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 25, 2019)

What a shame for a pitcher to give up too many runs in one inning that loses the game like this one & last one.

Congrats to Albies & Cervelli on their HR's.

Congrats to Albies on his 3-hit game & 186-hits (Top 5 in MLB) for the season.



21-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176704440046411776


Time = 3:15

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176709607617527808



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176653261023174656


----------



## Duff (Sep 25, 2019)

dirtnap said:


> Tonight’s start by Julio was a good thing imo. Who among us wanted to see him take the mound in the playoffs? He put that possibility to rest tonight



1000% agree


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 25, 2019)

Pretty sure my 14 yo son could get a single off Julio right now. He sees stuff about like that in 15u perfect game every weekend


----------



## elfiii (Sep 25, 2019)

That game was lame last night and it wasn't just Teheran. The whole team was flat.


----------



## DannyW (Sep 25, 2019)

Julio is a coin flip...he either pitches to a 2.00 ERA, or a 7.00 ERA. Rarely anything in between. Wish there was some way to know beforehand which Julio will show up because the good Julio is really, really good. 

And the bad Julio makes you want to throw your beer at the TV.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 25, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Julio is a coin flip...he either pitches to a 2.00 ERA, or a 7.00 ERA. Rarely anything in between. Wish there was some way to know beforehand which Julio will show up because the good Julio is really, really good.
> 
> And the bad Julio makes you want to throw your beer at the TV.



You never know until he gets past the 3rd inning. If he hasn't plated 50 runs by the end of the 3rd he's usually good to go.

In his defense he was throwing lights out strikes in the 1st but Merrifield finally got to him on about his 20th pitch and he went downhill from there.

The truth of the matter is our relievers last night weren't no prize neither.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 25, 2019)

I don't watch regularly. Is ocuna any closer to 40  stolen bases. It would be awesome to see him get that achievement


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 25, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I don't watch regularly. Is ocuna any closer to 40  stolen bases. It would be awesome to see him get that achievement



Still needs 3. But he left last nights game in the 3rd inning with "hip tightness". We shall see. Running on KC and and the Mets is a tall order. Considering he didn't get not one stolen base off SanFran, the worst team in the NL against the stolen base, I don't see it happening.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 25, 2019)

biggdogg said:


> Still needs 3. But he left last nights game in the 3rd inning with "hip tightness". We shall see. Running on KC and and the Mets is a tall order. Considering he didn't get not one stolen base off SanFran, the worst team in the NL against the stolen base, I don't see it happening.



Me either. We're down to the last 4 games of the season and hasn't exactly been smashing back to back singles and doubles. If he's gimped up no way he plays tonight.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 25, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Me either. We're down to the last 4 games of the season and hasn't exactly been smashing back to back singles and doubles. If he's gimped up no way he plays tonight.



He also said in an interview a week or so ago that he's been asked to not run as much, especially when Ozzie is batting lefty.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 25, 2019)

biggdogg said:


> He also said in an interview a week or so ago that he's been asked to not run as much, especially when Ozzie is batting lefty.



Which is why Ozzie needs to be batting rightie much more often. He crushes it from the right side of the plate.


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 25, 2019)

Something smells fishy the last couple games. Me thinks Snit is changing some things up and watching. Of course he is. I believe Snit to be a thinking man’s manager. I like it!

PS- tell Julio “Matt Ryan” Tehran to pack it up!!! Get.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 25, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Something smells fishy the last couple games. Me thinks Snit is changing some things up and watching. Of course he is. I believe Snit to be a thinking man’s manager. I like it!
> 
> PS- tell Julio “Matt Ryan” Tehran to pack it up!!! Get.



Yep. This is all about who makes the cut for the playoffs. Teheran cooked his goose last night. My guess is the pitching staff will be Fried, Soroka, Keuchel and maybe Folty.


----------



## dirtnap (Sep 25, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Yep. This is all about who makes the cut for the playoffs. Teheran cooked his goose last night. My guess is the pitching staff will be Fried, Soroka, Keuchel and maybe Folty.


I saw today where Snitker has already pushed Soroka back till Sunday. They said he’s setting it up to be Keuchel, Folty, Soroka, Fried, in that order. We shall see


----------



## dirtnap (Sep 25, 2019)

Josh Tomlin starting tonight. Cervelli playing 1st, Swanson leading off?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 25, 2019)

Yep, Snitker will continue changing things up to analyze & find his better options for post-season. 

No Acuna in today's lineup.  Hope he feels better in time for the playoffs.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176960127099985922


39-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176856275860295680


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 25, 2019)

Saroka and Fried are the next big thangs. Especially Saroka. Dallas is there to Mentor them and to get a few wins.
Braves brainpower is at a 9!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 25, 2019)

Sorry to see Acuna out or shutdown the rest of the regular season. 



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/ronald-acuna-jr-out-for-rest-of-regular-season 

*Acuña done for reg. season, likely OK for NLDS*



> Braves outfielder Ronald Acuña Jr.'s regular season is over. He left the Braves’ 9-6 loss at the Royals on Tuesday for precautionary reasons with left hip soreness and was later diagnosed with a left groin strain. Manager Brian Snitker said Wednesday that Acuña will continue to hit and throw, and he's confident Acuña will be ready for the National League Division Series.





> Acuña finishes his season with 41 home runs and 37 stolen bases, just shy of a 40-40 season.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176985297135054849


29-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176994979052474374


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 26, 2019)

Nice come from behind 97th win for the Braves with the offense waking up having double digits runs & hits while good pitching only allowed KC a couple runs. Looks like Swanson's bat is back in good shape with 4-hits while Donaldson gets 3-doubles & 4-RBI's. 

Only 3-games left. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177070402570510337


24-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177067287242661892


Time = 3:28 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177071704612278272


14-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177064927804059648


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 26, 2019)

From the looks of it, Soroka was pushed back for the extra rest and the fact that he's been dynamite all season on the road. He would start game 3 in St. Louis with Kuechel getting game 1 and Folty game 2. Fried would be game 4 depending on the circumstances. 

Freeman will be back with the team and in the lineup tomorrow night. Losing Culberson and Camargo definitely shows a chink in the armor with no clear backup at 1B. Reports say Acuna has a slighnt groin pull and is being rested for the rest of the regular season but should be good to go for game 1. He has been taking batting practice and going through normal throwing and fielding drills, they just don't want him running all out for a couple days.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 27, 2019)

Appears the next series will be a trial run for the NLDS starting next week.  3rd game on Sunday against Syndergaard expected to be another tough challenge.  Nothing easy about this series.  Going to miss injured Acuna not able to go for 3 more stolen bases.  Hope Freddie is back & more healthy after his treatments & absence from the last series.




> *Nats sweep Phils in 5-game series, hold WC lead*





https://www.mlb.com/braves/roster/probable-pitchers

*Braves Probable Pitchers*


Fri, Sept 27 • 7:10 PM EDT

Keuchel vs Stroman


> Keuchel will be prepping for a likely start in Game 1 of the National League Division Series on Thursday





Sat, Sept 28 • 7:15 PM EDT

Folty vs Matz


> Foltynewicz has posted a 1.19 ERA over his past six starts and he is now in line to start Game 2 of the National League Division Series





Sun, Sept 29 • 3:10 PM EDT

Soroka vs Syndergaard


> Soroka will be making his final tuneup before potentially starting Game 3 of the National League Division Series





TBD • Wed, Oct 2

NL Central Winner @ Braves

NLDS 'B' Game 1

TBD vs. TBD


----------



## elfiii (Sep 27, 2019)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Appears the next series will be a trial run for the NLDS starting next week.  3rd game on Sunday against Syndergaard expected to be another tough challenge.



He's a gamer and he's given the Braves fits all year. I'm pretty sure Snit would like a win but will sacrifice that in return for more tryouts and getting whoever is going to ride the pines in the playoffs keen as mustard.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 27, 2019)

Soroka won't pitch more than 5 innings regardless of how the game is going. Folty and Keuchel likely won't go past the 6th. I wouldn't be at all surprised if most of the regulars sit the last game.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 27, 2019)

Yep, no doubt for at least the last couple weeks with AA's guidance & blessing, Snitker is more focused on preparing for the playoffs & seeing what his best options are to carry into the post-season while resting & healing his 1st string as much as possible.


----------



## DannyW (Sep 27, 2019)

If the Braves win tonight and tomorrow, Sunday's lineup card will be a difficult decision for Snit with 100 wins on the line. I know what I would do...put my bench players in there and hope they can beat a 'let's get this season over with already and go home' Mets lineup.

It would be awful to lose a key player in a game that means nothing, other than the chance to say we are a 100 win team.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 27, 2019)

agree if I am making out that lineup I would not have Ozzie, Ronny, Freddie ect.. in there.


----------



## dirtnap (Sep 27, 2019)

DannyW said:


> If the Braves win tonight and tomorrow, Sunday's lineup card will be a difficult decision for Snit with 100 wins on the line. I know what I would do...put my bench players in there and hope they can beat a 'let's get this season over with already and go home' Mets lineup.
> 
> It would be awful to lose a key player in a game that means nothing, other than the chance to say we are a 100 win team.


At this point I’d be surprised if the Braves win more than 1 outta 3, they’ve packed it in as well, seems to me


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 27, 2019)

Braves acting like they want to win in the 1st-inning getting 2-runs & 4-hits while sending 7 batters to the plate, but Keuchel gives up a HR to Alonso which is his 52nd of the season.

Atlanta pitching is still good at giving up HR's, unfortunately.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177691847474450432


60-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177715644906770433














EDIT UPDATE . . .


Keuchel continues having a bad game giving up another run in the 3rd & a 2-run HR in the 4th with 88-pitches, but letting him pitch more in the 5th.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 28, 2019)

Uh oh, looking more like a short post-season if the Braves cannot produce enough runs to overcome pitching shortcomings.  Nice job by bullpen not giving up much, only 2-hits.  Another good job by Swanson having a 3-hit game.  With Keuchel not having his better games lately & losing his last 3-starts, maybe they should consider moving him to a later game in the NLDS playoffs.

Atlanta still has a chance to get 99 wins for the regular season.



31-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177770693846392837


Time = 2:13

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177776874476335104


35-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177724501708197888


22-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177762374398418944


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 28, 2019)

Ozzie is awaiting his Gold Glove award.


----------



## Raylander (Sep 28, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Ozzie is awaiting his Gold Glove award.



Ozzie has turned into a flat stud this season


----------



## walukabuck (Sep 28, 2019)

Hoping they didn't clinch too early and have trouble turning it back on. Seems like all the years in the 90's and 2000's when it went inside the last week, they were sharper in the playoffs. The years they clinched early, not so much.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 28, 2019)

In case you did not hear the latest from AA, here's a few update which also seem to indicate who he favors & probably has plans in trying to seal deals during the off season to bring back players for next season.



Time = 1:29

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177946060368404481


Time = 1:41

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177961159577632770


Time = 2:11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177991360609214469


Time = 1:52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178021558318592000



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177737784674656261








EDIT UPDATE with today's lineup & TV broadcast info . . .

My paper TV schedule showed Cubs vs Cardinals on FOX 5 Atlanta, but something changed it to Braves vs Mets so I'm blessed to be able to watch it on free OTA antenna TV.  Braves website even shows tonight's game TV broadcast on FOX.  Wow.








Ouch!  Rough 3rd-inning for Folty giving Rivera his 1st HR (2-runs) of the season followed by giving Alonso his 53rd HR, new MLB Rookie HR Record & continues to lead MLB in HR's.

Braves pitching showing their still good at giving up HR's, unfortunately.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 29, 2019)

Braves offense was shutout & could not score.  Only 4-hits for Atlanta which includes 2-hits by Duvall, 1-hit by Albies, & 1-hit by Freddie while leadoff Swanson went 0 for 5 with 4-StrikeOuts ending his hot streak at the plate the previous 2 games.

Obviously, we're going to need Braves bats to wake up next week for the playoffs or else post-season will be very short.

Braves had decent chances to score but did not, unfortunately.

Braves RISP = 0-6

Braves LOB = 10

Only 1-game left to try for the 98th-win.



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401077132

Box Score



> Team RISP: 0-6 (McCann 0-1, Markakis 0-1, Hamilton 0-1, Foltynewicz 0-2, Duvall 0-1)
> 
> Team LOB: 10







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178124549273071617


8-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178096415895109632


14-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178105871722831872


----------



## Baroque Brass (Sep 29, 2019)

I think the Braves post season will be an abbreviated one. I hope I’m wrong, but their run production is definitely down since the all star break. They should’ve easily notched 100 or more wins. It’s disconcerting when they get a lead off triple and can’t score.


----------



## livetohunt (Sep 29, 2019)

Another 1 and done playoff year for the Braves? Pitching not looking great with starters now, and Acuna and Freddie injuries. Not to mention the other injuries. Some teams are coming into the playoffs hot and the Braves are coming in cold.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 29, 2019)

Josh took one in the ribs and nearly charged the bump last night. 

Free baseball on Thursday night.


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 29, 2019)

What a bunch a Debbie Downers. Snit has been testing and trying his playoff approach the last few games. I don't think we have played our "real team" together since we clinched. 

Cool yalls jets and wait. Going to be fun to watch!


----------



## Duff (Sep 29, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> What a bunch a Debbie Downers. Snit has been testing and trying his playoff approach the last few games. I don't think we have played our "real team" together since we clinched.
> 
> Cool yalls jets and wait. Going to be fun to watch!



Agree. Am concerned about Freddie though. He’s follow thru doesn’t look the same. Think he’s hurting pretty bad.


----------



## DannyW (Sep 29, 2019)

Duff said:


> Agree. Am concerned about Freddie though. He’s follow thru doesn’t look the same. Think he’s hurting pretty bad.



Yeah...don't read too much into the last 10 games. And every 1st place team has a 4 (NL) day or 5 (AL) day cooling off period until the playoffs begin. (Wildcards are the exception.)

Freddie is a concern. Through September 1 he was hitting a dinger every 13.8 times at bat. He has hit none in his last 68 at bats. And it's not just a HR slump...he is 4 for his last 37 (.108 batting average) plus his batting average has dropped 8 points, and his OPS has dropped by 41 points.

Hope it's just a normal slump and not caused by the elbow.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 29, 2019)

For God's sake it's like silly season now. Let em get a couple games under their belts in the post season before the crying starts.   It's already been a successful season in my book. Been saying a division banner would satisfy me all yr


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 29, 2019)

We got back to back solo homers vs Metz for a 2 run lead in extra innings but gave up a 3 run jack for a loss in game # 162. Tough way to end the regular season and hopefully doesn’t give us a hang over moving forward.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 30, 2019)

Tough close loss.  Disappointing getting swept in the series & ending the season with a 3-game losing streak.

Good game for Hechavarria getting 2-HR's, 3-hits, & 3-RBI's, for Ortega getting a HR, 2-hits, & 2-RBI's, for Joyce getting 2-hits, and Duvall getting a back-to-back extra inning HR.

Braves pitchers still showing they are good at giving away HR's.


Atlanta's losing momentum in September is not helping the post-season outlook.

Braves have lost the last 5 of 6 games. (Last week since Sept 22)

Braves have lost the last  8 of 12 games. (Last 2 weeks since Sept 15)

Braves have lost the last 11 of 19 games. (Last 3 weeks since Sept 8)


With 3-days off before the NLDS, hope Atlanta can get healthy & ready for the playoffs.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178443563769745408


Time = 2:22

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178450080677806081



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178419453706588164


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2019)

I know they are cruising right now but I hope last week wasn't indicative of coming attractions. They sucked.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 30, 2019)

Looks like times are finally set for the Braves' 1st two games.

Wonder how the big afternoon meeting today went with management in coming up with the post-season roster.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/division-series-game-time-announcement 

*Division Series times through Sat. announced*

5:56 PM EDT





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178795218285596679


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 1, 2019)

In case you're interested in official confirmation of NLDS Game 1 Braves starting pitcher . . .



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/dallas-keuchel-to-start-nlds-game-1

*Keuchel to start Game 1 against Cardinals*

17 minutes ago




https://www.mlb.com/braves/roster/probable-pitchers

*Braves Probable Pitchers*

Thu, Oct 3 • 5:02 PM EDT

NLDS 'B' Game 1 (6:02pm ET if MIL wins NLWC Game)





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179124920191770635


8-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179118434770149378


10-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179116058227220480


45-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179063430055112705


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 1, 2019)

ol' Quavo.  GON's favorite rapper. Hearing folty in game 2 and soroka in game 3. Word on the street is Riley and Teheran off the NLDS roster but we shall see.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 2, 2019)

Reckon it's good to also know the Braves' NLDS opponent, but they seem to be counting their chickens before they hatch as you can see in the 1st 43-seconds in the videos or news item quotes below.

The last few days on sports news radio I kept hearing the St. Louis Cardinals Manager Mike Shildt audio clip so I looked it up as you can see below.

Of course, they may still be hungover from celebrating when we play them in the NLDS 1st & 2nd games here at home.



https://www.foxnews.com/sports/cardinals-mike-shildt-hypes-team

*St. Louis Cardinals' Mike Shildt hypes team's heart and will in postgame speech*



> “We love each other. I love you guys. You’re all a tremendous blessing,” Shildt said. “Next thing, you have completely earned this. One hundred percent earned this. Now, here’s the deal: Nobody has more heart than this group. Nobody we’re going to play has worked harder, more prepared, has more heart, has more cajones. Not a one person. Not a one team."





> He added: “Now, here’s the gig. We don’t have any team meetings, but we do have three more left. When we pop champagne after the division series, when we pop champagne after the championship series and when we pop champagne after the World Series. Let’s Go!”






Time = 1:34 (1st 43-sec. emphasis)





*Shildt addresses team after Cardinals win the NL Central*

Sept 29, 2019



> Fox Sports Midwest
> 
> Mike Shildt: "We don't have any team meetings, but we do have three more left: When we pop champagne after the Division Series, when we pop champagne after the Championship Series and when we pop champagne after the World Series."






(1st 43-sec. emphasis)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178430502451044352


----------



## DannyW (Oct 2, 2019)

Not hearing anything about the post season roster? Should be announcing it soon.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 2, 2019)

walukabuck said:


> ol' Quavo.  GON's favorite rapper. Hearing folty in game 2 and soroka in game 3. Word on the street is Riley and Teheran off the NLDS roster but we shall see.



Looks like sports radio is confirming word on the street.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179454263812136961


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179455321774940160


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179459642826596354


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179454680302272514



https://www.mlb.com/braves/roster/probable-pitchers

*Braves Probable Pitchers*


Thu, Oct 3 • 5:02 PM EDT

Dallas Keuchel


Fri, Oct 4 • 4:37 PM EDT

Mike Foltynewicz


TBD • Sat, Oct 5

Mike Soroka





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179452685818454016


----------



## dirtnap (Oct 2, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Not hearing anything about the post season roster? Should be announcing it soon.


Only thing I saw confirmed is Julio not on the roster. Ortega is over Riley


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 2, 2019)

Julio throws too many fat pitches.

Riley is an out with the hook. 

Both replacements should serve us better. 

Please God let us at least win a series, it’s been awhile.


----------



## biggdogg (Oct 3, 2019)

The Ortega decision was more of an odds call. He isn't an upgrade at all offensively over Riley, but St. Louis only has 2 lefties on their pitching staff. I also read that Julio got left off because of the injuries to Culberson and Camargo. With no real threat off the bench, Snit opted for an extra bat on the bench and only one long reliever in the pen as a result.


----------



## antharper (Oct 3, 2019)

Chop on !!!! Let’s go Braves !


----------



## Duff (Oct 3, 2019)

6 hours till go time!!!


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 3, 2019)

Come on and bring the rain boys!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 3, 2019)

The long awaited Braves playoff roster has arrived.



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-2019-nlds-roster

*Braves opt for bench depth, leave off Teheran*

10:32 AM EDT



> Here is a breakdown of the Braves’ NLDS roster, which was announced Thursday morning.





> *Catchers (3):* Brian McCann *(L),* Tyler Flowers *(R),* Francisco Cervelli *(R)*





> *Infielders (5):* Freddie Freeman *(L),* Ozzie Albies *(S),* Dansby Swanson *(R),* Josh Donaldson *(R),* Adeiny Hechavarria *(R)*





> *Outfielders (6):* Ronald Acuña Jr. *(R),* Nick Markakis *(L),* Matt Joyce *(L),* Billy Hamilton *(S),* Adam Duvall *(R),* Rafael Ortega *(L)*





> *Rotation (3):* Dallas Keuchel *LHP,* Mike Foltynewicz *RHP,* Mike Soroka *RHP*





> *Bullpen (8):* Mark Melancon *RHP,* Shane Greene *RHP,* Chris Martin *RHP,* Sean Newcomb *LHP,* Darren O’Day *RHP,* Max Fried *LHP,* Josh Tomlin *RHP,* Luke Jackson *RHP*







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179759560728481792
or (image web link below for larger view)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EF9ZEN9XkAEFzjJ.jpg





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179790324975190021
or (image web link below for larger view)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EF91C2SXoAAcd2D.jpg 










(680 The Fan Retweeted Freddie's dance below)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179676010092126209


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 3, 2019)

Who’s yall’s favorite kid pitcher on the team? I believe Saroka to be the next big thing. 

Chop On!


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 3, 2019)

This is it boys. This is the Army we have.


----------



## dirtnap (Oct 3, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Who’s yall’s favorite kid pitcher on the team? I believe Saroka to be the next big thing.
> 
> Chop On!


I believe Soroka and Fried have a legitimate chance to be  great


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 3, 2019)

On a plane watching on gamecast. May have to sit in the airport when I land and watch to the end.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 3, 2019)

Hate to say it, but Dallas will be done in 4. Let’s see how good our pen really is. Snit in a pickle here.


----------



## dirtnap (Oct 3, 2019)

This is like a Julio start, constantly on the verge of disaster


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 3, 2019)

Base running difference in this game right now.
Braves ran themselves out of 2 innings.
Cards stole a run.


----------



## ericflowers (Oct 3, 2019)

Is that Tyler Jordan(realtree), sitting dead behind home in first row?


----------



## dirtnap (Oct 3, 2019)

ericflowers said:


> Is that Tyler Jordan(realtree), sitting dead behind home in first row?


I noticed that earlier and I think it is. I will say ole Tyler better slow down on the beer if it is him?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 3, 2019)

Hope Darren O'Day proves me wrong & I'm sure others will disagree, but I would've preferred Teheran for the bullpen on the post-season roster instead of only slightly tested O'Day.

Good move to bring Fried into the game in the 7th who I hope gets more innings, but looks like Chris Martin will enter the game in the 8th just before Melancon attempts to close.


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 3, 2019)

Moron Acuna's stupidity just screwed that whole inning


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 3, 2019)

I am otherwise happy however


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 3, 2019)

Braves' pitching still showing they are good at giving up HR's, unfortunately.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 3, 2019)

Jackson is NAAAAAASTAAAAY! Wow.


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 3, 2019)

Jackson scares me in any non spring training situation


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 3, 2019)

Short lived. Acuna needs to be taken to the woodshed.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 3, 2019)

What a freaking throw by Nick to hold it to a tie.


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 3, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Short lived. Acuna needs to be taken to the woodshed.


I think Donaldson was ready to do just that


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 3, 2019)

walukabuck said:


> I think Donaldson was ready to do just that


When the stop playing with juiced balls, he is going to have a problem hitting line drives.


----------



## ericflowers (Oct 3, 2019)

dirtnap said:


> I noticed that earlier and I think it is. I will say ole Tyler better slow down on the beer if it is him?


Chipper prob hooked that up


----------



## dixiecutter (Oct 3, 2019)

Seem to be sleep walking today. Playoff time= small ball time. Tiny little things compiling into runs or outs


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 3, 2019)

SMH.


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 3, 2019)

getting hairy. dangit markakis


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## walukabuck (Oct 3, 2019)

just like old times


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 3, 2019)

This has gotten ugly


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 3, 2019)

Cards are an average team and beating the Braves like a drum.


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 3, 2019)

Cardinals hustling while Acuna and Markakis are picking wildflowers


----------



## boissage (Oct 3, 2019)

I would like to see the Braves win, but it hard to get excited after so many disappointments.  They don't have the pitching to win.  The Cards are a weak hitting team, yet have outhit the Braves 2:1.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 3, 2019)

Late game 1-inning 9th rally is too little, too late. Cardinals cleaning the Braves plow.  Atlanta losing 4 consecutive games is facing best pitcher for the 2nd half of the season tomorrow.  Looking like St. Louis is gonna sweep the short 5-game series in only 3-games, unfortunately, unless Soroka on the road can prevent this extended losing streak.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2019)

The more things change the more they stay the same.


----------



## James12 (Oct 3, 2019)

Donaldson needs to earn some of them meeeelions


----------



## antharper (Oct 3, 2019)

I wouldn’t count them out just yet !


----------



## Greene728 (Oct 4, 2019)

Acuna definitely needs to get over himself. He's young and hopefully will mature with time and teammates holding him accountable. I surely don't wanna count them out just yet, but they have got to get their act together or this will be a short series because the Cardinals came to the braves house to play ball. My hope is tonight's loss will open some eyes and light a fire under them. But I'm also a firm believer in the Atlanta jinx!


----------



## Down4Count (Oct 4, 2019)

The Braves are not a postseason team, never have been, never will be.


----------



## DannyW (Oct 4, 2019)

I remember the conversation from last year about Acuna's bat flips and showboating. Many people on this very forum argued that it was great, it was exciting, and just what the game needed. Well you reap what you sow.

Just drop the stupid bat and run as fast as you can until a coach tells you to stop. Why is that such a difficult concept for the kid to understand?


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 4, 2019)

DannyW said:


> I remember the conversation from last year about Acuna's bat flips and showboating. Many people on this very forum argued that it was great, it was exciting, and just what the game needed. Well you reap what you sow.
> 
> Just drop the stupid bat and run as fast as you can until a coach tells you to stop. Why is that such a difficult concept for the kid to understand?


Because he's dumb as a rock and a bigger distraction than his good production is worth. Some of his teammates quotes after the game show what they think of him. He would not be in my lineup tonight.


----------



## James12 (Oct 4, 2019)

He’ll be gone from Atlanta in 3-5 yrs, and what a shame.  You know it’s an issue when Freeman speaks publicly.


----------



## tr21 (Oct 4, 2019)

DannyW said:


> I remember the conversation from last year about Acuna's bat flips and showboating. Many people on this very forum argued that it was great, it was exciting, and just what the game needed. Well you reap what you sow.
> 
> Just drop the stupid bat and run as fast as you can until a coach tells you to stop. Why is that such a difficult concept for the kid to understand?


he should play for the falcon's. when he fumbles him and dan quinn can both stand there clapping and fist pump like it's all good!


----------



## davidhelmly (Oct 4, 2019)

DannyW said:


> I remember the conversation from last year about Acuna's bat flips and showboating. Many people on this very forum argued that it was great, it was exciting, and just what the game needed. Well you reap what you sow.
> 
> Just drop the stupid bat and run as fast as you can until a coach tells you to stop. Why is that such a difficult concept for the kid to understand?


It's Andrew Jones all over again!


----------



## tr21 (Oct 4, 2019)

the coach needs to walk him in the office, SLAM the door and tell him if you don't give me 100% I will send you down to the minor's and you will sit on the bench and not play.  I will not trade you and when you haven't played for a few years and your contract is up, no one will remember you. and your career will end. what do you think about that superstar ? try it again !


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 4, 2019)

Sure would have been nice to have Kimbrell instead of Melancon to hold them in the 8th. Braves "cheaped" themselves out of the playoffs again


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 4, 2019)

We gave that game away last night, and most of it was our manager.

The 3 errors the cards made kept us in the game anyway.

Now we have to win 3 out of 4................

, naw, I say we is did


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 4, 2019)

Kimbrell is done


----------



## elfiii (Oct 4, 2019)

Stick a fork in it. The Braves will lose the NLDS in St. Louis.


----------



## DannyW (Oct 4, 2019)

tr21 said:


> the coach needs to walk him in the office, SLAM the door and tell him if you don't give me 100% I will send you down to the minor's and you will sit on the bench and not play.  I will not trade you and when you haven't played for a few years and your contract is up, no one will remember you. and your career will end. what do you think about that superstar ? try it again !



Trust me, I share your frustration. But in the post season Snitker's hands are tied. If he sits Acuna's rear end on the bench it just hurts the team's chances of winning a playoff series.

And then Acuna does it again in the 9th. Yes...this time it was really a homer but his antics just fired up STL and gave them a little more incentive to win today. Like they need it.

Read a couple quotes this morning from STL players. Don't be surprised if Acuna hears a little chin music in today's game.


----------



## drhunter1 (Oct 4, 2019)

I’m so sick of this crap. Only in Atlanta does an athlete become more interested in pimping for the camera and the crowd than playing hard nosed ball.

I’m done. They lost the series last night.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 4, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Trust me, I share your frustration. But in the post season Snitker's hands are tied. If he sits Acuna's rear end on the bench it just hurts the team's chances of winning a playoff series.
> 
> And then Acuna does it again in the 9th. Yes...this time it was really a homer but his antics just fired up STL and gave them a little more incentive to win today. Like they need it.
> 
> Read a couple quotes this morning from STL players. Don't be surprised if Acuna hears a little chin music in today's game.



Did you see Molina redirecting Martinez after the last out? He was ready to give it right back to the Braves dugout.


----------



## DannyW (Oct 4, 2019)

drhunter1 said:


> Only in Atlanta does an athlete become more interested in pimping for the camera and the crowd than playing hard nosed ball.



Again, a lot of people are frustrated with Acuna. He has the batting talent to be scare the 40/40 number for the next 10 or more years. He has the defensive talent to become another Andruw Jones. In short he is a generational player whom would surprise no one if he is giving a HOF speech in 20 years.

But I respectfully disagree that the Braves are a hotbed for a outsized egos. In fact, I would argue just the opposite. Sure there are egos but they rarely become a distraction. Atlanta, at least over the last 30-40 years, has strived to build a team where the sum of the whole is greater than the sum of it's parts. Egos rarely last long in a Braves uniform...the last one that comes to mind was Deion Sanders and he only lasted 2-3 years as a Brave.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 4, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> The more things change the more they stay the same.


Kinda like the bulldogs huh?


----------



## lampern (Oct 4, 2019)

One game, and everyone says the Braves will lose the series.

Maybe they should move back to Milwaukee?


----------



## drhunter1 (Oct 4, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Again, a lot of people are frustrated with Acuna. He has the batting talent to be scare the 40/40 number for the next 10 or more years. He has the defensive talent to become another Andruw Jones. In short he is a generational player whom would surprise no one if he is giving a HOF speech in 20 years.
> 
> But I respectfully disagree that the Braves are a hotbed for a outsized egos. In fact, I would argue just the opposite. Sure there are egos but they rarely become a distraction. Atlanta, at least over the last 30-40 years, has strived to build a team where the sum of the whole is greater than the sum of it's parts. Egos rarely last long in a Braves uniform...the last one that comes to mind was Deion Sanders and he only lasted 2-3 years as a Brave.



Have you watched a Falcons game? Every time someone makes a play it's like 70"s night at the disco. And then give up a TD or fumble the ball or something to lead to a loss but hey, at least they got that long dreadlock hair and their dance moves are fly.

 Remember too legit to quit? Andrew Jones? Atlanta has always had this pimping problem or a lack of effort problem.  

No one is doubting Ronald's talent. He is that in spades but this is the second time and this is post season. I mean come on! Stop worrying about showing your butt and play freeking ball.  That lack of hussle changed the complexion of the game. Everybody saw it. 

One thing you can always control is effort. Again I have no stomach for the "look at me" generation.


----------



## Duff (Oct 4, 2019)

lampern said:


> One game, and everyone says the Braves will lose the series.
> 
> Maybe they should move back to Milwaukee?



Ikr?

It’s 1 game folks. Stick with your team, if it really is your team.


----------



## dirtnap (Oct 4, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Stick a fork in it. The Braves will lose the NLDS in St. Louis.


Now that’s the elfiii we know and love


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 4, 2019)

I'm with him.

The only team that can out "Atlanta" Atlanta ... is Cleveland


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 4, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Kinda like the bulldogs huh?



I wish the Braves were as consistent as the Bulldogs.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 4, 2019)

the Bulldogs cannot win a championship either........

jes say'n


----------



## Baroque Brass (Oct 4, 2019)

Greene728 said:


> Acuna definitely needs to get over himself. He's young and hopefully will mature with time and teammates holding him accountable. I surely don't wanna count them out just yet, but they have got to get their act together or this will be a short series because the Cardinals came to the braves house to play ball. My hope is tonight's loss will open some eyes and light a fire under them. But I'm also a firm believer in the Atlanta jinx!


I wasn’t able to watch the game. What did Acuna do? The usual showboating?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> the Bulldogs cannot win a championship either........
> 
> jes say'n




We just had to take a page from Bama's book and buy one.. We're on it..


----------



## Throwback (Oct 4, 2019)

Barouque Brass said:


> I wasn’t able to watch the game. What did Acuna do? The usual showboating?


Another double turned into a long single because he wanted to watch the ball instead of hustle 

Thrown out stealing second to begin the game (I blame the coaches for this)


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 4, 2019)

Getting ready for the next game starting a bit earlier in the heat & humidity.  Hope Folty hydrates himself appropriately so he can avoid previous problems.

Hope Braves have more motivation to improve over yesterday's game.

Obviously, since Atlanta chose to save their best pitcher Soroka for the road game Sunday instead of starting him in the 1st game, he will not get a chance at a 2nd game in the series, unfortunately. 

Cardinals' pitchers Flaherty today & Wainwright Sunday is expected to be a challenge.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180155145402884098



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180108708652732417



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180107204583677952


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2019)

And what's up with a 4:37pm game on a Friday??? I feel for those folks trying to get home to Cobb..


----------



## DannyW (Oct 4, 2019)

drhunter1 said:


> Have you watched a Falcons game? Every time someone makes a play it's like 70"s night at the disco. And then give up a TD or fumble the ball or something to lead to a loss but hey, at least they got that long dreadlock hair and their dance moves are fly.
> 
> Remember too legit to quit? Andrew Jones? Atlanta has always had this pimping problem or a lack of effort problem.
> 
> ...


Oh we are in total agreement if you add the Falcons and Hawks to the mix. I misunderstood you...I thought you were speaking of the Braves.


----------



## DannyW (Oct 4, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Another double turned into a long single because he wanted to watch the ball instead of hustle



Making it worse, if he had hustled to 2nd base instead of admiring the ball, he would have been on 3rd with one out after Albies grounded out. That would have changed Donaldson's at bat entirely...instead of thinking he had to get a hit to score Acuna, he would have just concentrated on a flyball to the outfield for a sacrifice fly. Which would have scored Acuna.

Did I mention the Braves lost by one run?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 4, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Making it worse, if he had hustled to 2nd base instead of admiring the ball, he would have been on 3rd with one out after Albies grounded out. That would have changed Donaldson's at bat entirely...instead of thinking he had to get a hit to score Acuna, he would have just concentrated on a flyball to the outfield for a sacrifice fly. Which would have scored Acuna.
> 
> Did I mention the Braves lost by one run?


And if he hadn’t been told to steal to start the game he would have effectively made the game a tie


----------



## Baroque Brass (Oct 4, 2019)

1st and 3rd, no outs, can’t score. Pathetic.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 4, 2019)

We’re good. Have said it many times and will say it again, Ozzie may be the most well rounded up and comer on the team. 
one of the beat 2nd basemen in the business and has a bat!


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 4, 2019)

It’s not just Acuna watching his hits, I think it’s a product of juiced balls. Never know where the sucker is going to land.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 4, 2019)

Good starting pitching battle going on with little given up by either team so far in bottom of 7th.

Uh oh, just like Snitker's mistake yesterday not leaving Fried in for the rest of the game, he's pulling out Folty with only 81-pitches in 7-innings with Duvall coming in to pitch hit but gets a 2-run HR so hope that helps win it.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 4, 2019)

He is also a kid. See how he twirls around in the box, etc? My 13 year old acts just like that.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 4, 2019)

Fried=Stupid! Amazing. Done in 12 pitches. Like what Snit and team are trying.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 4, 2019)

Earlier Green was warming up while Fried worked on getting the 3rd out, & now radio announcers say Melancon is warming up.  Would be nice to leave Fried in to finish the game, but Snit ain't likely to do that.


EDIT UPDATE . . .


Good shutout win for the Braves!


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 4, 2019)

Jesus almighty! Did yall see that last pitch? WOW!

Say what you want about the Braves pitching but they are NASTY!!!  4 of the last 5 pitches hit the dirt in front of the plate swinging. Unreal!
chop on!


----------



## Mike81 (Oct 4, 2019)

Big win!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 4, 2019)

Pitching like they have a 3 run lead instead of  pitching scared.

Good to see


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 4, 2019)

shazam


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 4, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Pitching like they have a 3 run lead instead of  pitching scared.
> 
> Good to see


Pitching like 12 year old travel ball with pitch count rules.


----------



## Coenen (Oct 4, 2019)

Great W.

Best start of Folty's career.

Fried has been a revelation in relief. I wonder if they messed with his routine after they clinched to get him ready. Melancon showed some gumption coming back for the save.

Interesting thought, after only throwing 80 pitches, if they need it bad in game 4, Folty might be available from the pen.

They're an excellent road team. Get at least one W in STL and bring it back home.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 4, 2019)

Coenen said:


> Great W.
> 
> Best start of Folty's career.
> 
> ...


See post above. 12 year old travel team with pitch count.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 4, 2019)

Go Braves!! Good to see the win.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 5, 2019)

Nice getting back in it & down to whoever can get 2 more wins now. 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180271111185063936


26-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180252281318641664



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180252444200177664


16-second 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180225264162349056


Time = 1:49 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180266466374909952


----------



## DannyW (Oct 5, 2019)

Great win to get the Braves back in the series. But no win is easy with the Braves bullpen...they sure know how to keep it exciting, don't they?

Folty pitched the game of his life. Who would have ever thought that two guys who spent half the season at AAA would be the heros?

And hats off to Flaherty. Yes, he allowed 3 runs but he was tough! I hope the Braves win it in 4 games because I sure don't want to face him again in a game 5.


----------



## Coenen (Oct 5, 2019)

Apparently the big trick with the Braves is to sell the matchup as against "The hottest [blank] in baseball." Once they hear that narrative, it's a done deal.

Examples:
The Twins are the hottest team in baseball, ATL takes 2/3 in Minnesota.
The Dodgers are one of the best teams in baseball, ATL wins series at SunTrust.
The Mets are the hottest team in baseball, ATL wins series.
Watch out, the Nats are the hottest team in baseball, ATL lands the knockout punch for their East Div hopes.
Jack Flaherty is the hottest pitcher in baseball...you saw what happened.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 5, 2019)

I was questioning Snitker letting Duvall pinch hit for Folty. Duvall made him look like a genius.


----------



## dirtnap (Oct 5, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Great win to get the Braves back in the series. But no win is easy with the Braves bullpen...they sure know how to keep it exciting, don't they?
> 
> Folty pitched the game of his life. Who would have ever thought that two guys who spent half the season at AAA would be the heros?
> 
> And hats off to Flaherty. Yes, he allowed 3 runs but he was tough! I hope the Braves win it in 4 games because I sure don't want to face him again in a game 5.


I know what your saying but I doubt they wanna see Folty in game 5 either


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 6, 2019)

Wonder which pitcher is starting for the Braves in game 4???



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/braves-wait-to-announce-nlds-game-4-starter

*Teheran or Keuchel? Game 4 starter up in air*

*Braves to let Game 3 dictate who'll get nod in crucial tilt *






49-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180306464960847877


18-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180345753899819008


56-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180550675622776833



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180529671596908544


----------



## Coenen (Oct 6, 2019)

Keep Fried in the bag tonight if possible, start Julio in 4 as an opener pull him after three or so(assuming Good Julio) turn Fried loose for as many as he can give. Go from there. Even pitching well, I don't like the idea of that Cards lineup getting too many looks at Teheran.

Do the same with Keuchel and Folty in 5 if need be.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 6, 2019)

Pitchers duel in full effect!

Chop on!


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 6, 2019)

Wainwright is sitting on 90 pitches at 5 2/3. Game is about to change.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2019)

Dont think Julio is on the roster.


----------



## biggdogg (Oct 6, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Dont think Julio is on the roster.



Julio was added when Martin got hurt in Game 1.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 6, 2019)

Man was I wrong!


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 6, 2019)

Afraid the series hung on Freddie's at bat there.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 6, 2019)

Braves gotta figure out a way to score or else turn the lights out the party's over.  Only 4-hits for Atlanta, Albies 2-hits, Swanson 2-hits, top of the 9th.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 6, 2019)

Holy crap I had them counted out..... Dan's and Duvall!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 6, 2019)

walukabuck said:


> Afraid the series hung on Freddie's at bat there.


Thought the same.... Not no mo


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 6, 2019)

Yes!!! Go Braves! Lt Dan is the man!!


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 6, 2019)

Duvall is a tough out


----------



## dirtnap (Oct 6, 2019)

Yes sir


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 6, 2019)

Nice come from behind win.  Glad the Braves bats got motivated & rallied in the 9th.


----------



## Coenen (Oct 6, 2019)

One mo' 'gain.


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 6, 2019)

Absolutely shocked that Swanson of all people came thru


----------



## biggdogg (Oct 6, 2019)

Folks ain't got no faith up in here.


----------



## DannyW (Oct 6, 2019)

Lots of 9th inning heroics but IMO the guy that won them the game is the guy that kept them in it...Soroka. A 21 YO kid that gave up one ER over 7 innings in a really must-win playoff game. 

Nice future for the kid.


----------



## DannyW (Oct 6, 2019)

biggdogg said:


> Folks ain't got no faith up in here.



Yep...that's me. 

In my defense I was one of those guys sitting in the 50 cent outfield seats in 1971...the seats were 50 cents because no one would even pay a dollar to watch the Braves back then. I have been conditioned to expect the worst after following the Atlanta Braves for almost 55 years.

Great win.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Oct 6, 2019)

Anyone else catch the announcer calling Dansby, “Swansby”?


----------



## Coenen (Oct 6, 2019)

Barouque Brass said:


> Anyone else catch the announcer calling Dansby, “Swansby”?


Haha, I call him that all the time. He needs to change his name already.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 6, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Lots of 9th inning heroics but IMO the guy that won them the game is the guy that kept them in it...Soroka. A 21 YO kid that gave up one ER over 7 innings in a really must-win playoff game.
> 
> Nice future for the kid.


Agree.   And all they wanted to talk about was wainwright and his gem.  Not much in the way of announcers tipping the cap to ole giraffe neck


----------



## ripsaw (Oct 6, 2019)

Best win since 1995. GO BRAVES.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 6, 2019)

On a night where Freddie and Ronald came up short over and over we had Ozzie, Dansby, Adam Duvall and Mike Soroka come up huge, Go Braves.


----------



## Coenen (Oct 6, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Agree.   And all they wanted to talk about was wainwright and his gem.  Not much in the way of announcers tipping the cap to ole giraffe neck


The two of them should've been the big story line. The crafty vet and the up and coming young guy. Both lived up to their billing.

STL's closer finished what he started Thursday. "Wah, wah, the bad man showed me up." Clown.


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 6, 2019)

I want the Yanks


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 7, 2019)

Good having the Braves make it to Game 4 & have a chance to win the series.  Nice seeing Soroka, Swanson, & Duvall have a great memorable game. 












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180997871006556170


19-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180985013304807424


18-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180984483404754944


12-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180956965163417602



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180974221989691392


----------



## Coenen (Oct 7, 2019)

Gonna have to find my way to a game at that ballpark before I kick the bucket. It looks awesome.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Oct 7, 2019)

Coenen said:


> Haha, I call him that all the time. He needs to change his name already.


When he first joined the Braves I told my wife, with a name like Dansby Swanson he sounds more like a soap opera character. Barely able to contain the drool, she said he looks like one, too! I’m guessing Dansby is probably a family name.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 7, 2019)

If you didn’t enjoy that game, you need happiness in your life. Great game!


----------



## biggdogg (Oct 7, 2019)

treemanjohn said:


> I want the Yanks



I'm thinking you'll be disappointed. Braves have a shot to get to the World Series, but it'll be the Astros and that three headed monster they'll face.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 7, 2019)

I want the Cards! This afternoon!!


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Oct 7, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> I want the Cards! This afternoon!!


Nope, had enuff drama, want NL playoff over already...


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 7, 2019)

AceOfTheBase said:


> Nope, had enuff drama, want NL playoff over already...


Do which?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 7, 2019)

In case yall are wondering, I spend half my life dead in the middle of Cardinal country.  Man they are all complaining this morning


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 7, 2019)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Good having the Braves make it to Game 4 & have a chance to win the series.  Nice seeing Soroka, Swanson, & Duvall have a great memorable game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Bornto for all the great stuff you post.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2019)

I'll admit it. I had sold them south at the top of the 9th after they had bases loaded and came up empty in the 8th. It seems like sometimes late in the game they are able to flip the switch and go on a run scoring jag.


----------



## Coenen (Oct 7, 2019)

Jim Thompson said:


> In case yall are wondering, I spend half my life dead in the middle of Cardinal country.  Man they are all complaining this morning


What are they saying, "Bullpin?! What bullpin?!?!"


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 7, 2019)

Coenen said:


> What are they saying, "Bullpin?! What bullpin?!?!"



Lots of this going on


----------



## dirtnap (Oct 7, 2019)

Jim Thompson said:


> In case yall are wondering, I spend half my life dead in the middle of Cardinal country.  Man they are all complaining this morning


My wife said she felt sorry for the fans in the stands after the game last night. I did not


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 7, 2019)

that win last night changes everything..........

Cards will bring it ALL this afternoon to force game 5........

But, we can win today just like we did yesterday!

chop on!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 7, 2019)

dirtnap said:


> My wife said she felt sorry for the fans in the stands after the game last night. I did not



  You gotta bury em when you can


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 7, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Thanks Bornto for all the great stuff you post.



Thanks to good, better baseball & Braves fans like you who improve hopes & positive outlooks while helping me be a better fan.  I like contributing.  It's entertaining following the thoughts of everyone.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 7, 2019)

Saw them take the lead. Turn the TV off for the ninth. They do better when I do not watch. Glad they ripped the Cards closer.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 7, 2019)

Not surprising seeing similar lineups from earlier games as many expected to see game 1 starter Keuchel again . . .



https://www.mlb.com/braves/news/dallas-keuchel-could-start-nlds-game-4-for-braves

*With clinch in reach, Braves turn to Keuchel*

11:00 AM EDT





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181225899888463872


36-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180992332004392961


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2019)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Not surprising seeing similar lineups from earlier games as many expected to see game 1 starter Keuchel again . . .



Will it be Dr. Jekyll Keuchel or Mr. Hyde Keuchel?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 7, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Will it be Dr. Jekyll Keuchel or Mr. Hyde Keuchel?



Yes, Sir, always a good consideration.  Sometimes it's a flip of the coin if we get the good or bad Keuchel, the good or bad Teheran, the good or bad Fried, the good or bad bullpen Melancon, etc.  Even if it's only one bad inning out of multiple ones, that can still do us in, especially if the offense ain't generating enough scores or runs to overcome pitching lapses.

1-day short of regular rest can make a difference, but hoping & expecting players coming more amped up in the playoffs for a win.

If you know something we don't know, then you need to be telling us before game time.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181272495409811456


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181247342227415041


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 7, 2019)

biggdogg said:


> I'm thinking you'll be disappointed. Braves have a shot to get to the World Series, but it'll be the Astros and that three headed monster they'll face.


The Astros are tough.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2019)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Yes, Sir, always a good consideration.  Sometimes it's a flip of the coin if we get the good or bad Keuchel, the good or bad Teheran, the good or bad Fried, the good or bad bullpen Melancon, etc.



It's the bad Keuchel. Back to back dingers in the bottom of the 1st.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 7, 2019)

OMG! 

Uh oh, looking like bad Keuchel showed up giving up back-to-back HR's by Goldschmidt & Ozuna.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 7, 2019)

elfiii said:


> It's the bad Keuchel. Back to back dingers in the bottom of the 1st.



Ozuna is hitting something like .538 in the series. I don't think I would give him anything remotely close to the strike zone.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2019)

Dustin Pate said:


> Ozuna is hitting something like .538 in the series. I don't think I would give him anything remotely close to the strike zone.



Yep. Every pitch I would make to him would be somewhere out past first base. No way he could hit those.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 7, 2019)

elfiii said:


> It's the bad Keuchel. Back to back dingers in the bottom of the 1st.



Wow!  Oh No!

How long should they leave him in, even though it seems too late now???

AA & Snitker sound like they have put their foot down & staying convinced in riding the dead pony to the bitter end with Keuchel's 2015 Cy Young & being in the past World Series being their Savior in the 2019 post-season, instead of paying attention to who's been pitching well lately or in their recent past few games.

Before getting Keuchel, even McCann said he did not get back to his good pitching form last season with the Astros until the playoffs.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2019)

Braves nothing doing in the 2nd.


----------



## dirtnap (Oct 7, 2019)

His pitches that are getting hit ain’t good hitting either, it’s bad pitching


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2019)

Keuchel serves up another 1 out double to Edman.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2019)

Luke Jackson active in the bull pen.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2019)

Keuchel gets his first K. 2 outs.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2019)

Keuchel strikes out Hudson to retire the side.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2019)

ESPN streaming radio really sux. It times out at the end of each half inning.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 7, 2019)

Looks like improvement for Keuchel in the 2nd.  Thanks for the heads up on bullpen activity.  Reckon it's time to change the radio from conservative talk shows to sports radio live game reports.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2019)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Looks like improvement for Keuchel in the 2nd.  Thanks for the heads up on bullpen activity.  Reckon it's time to change the radio from conservative talk shows to sports radio live game reports.



Go to ESPN. They are streaming it live.

Swanson just got a base hit. Keuchel at bat.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2019)

Base hit for Acuna. Swanson on 3rd with 1 out. Albies needs to get a hit.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2019)

Sac Fly by Albies. Swanson scores. Acuna stuck at first. Come on Freddie!


----------



## dirtnap (Oct 7, 2019)

Freddie is not right, you can just see it in his mannerism


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2019)

Full count on Freddie.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2019)

Freeman strikes out.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2019)

Keuchel gets 2 K's in the bottom of the 3rd. Goldschmidt pops out to Freeman.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2019)

Markakis hits into a dbl play.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2019)

Joyce pops out to shallow left.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 7, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go to ESPN. They are streaming it live.



I usually have ESPN's live web scoreboard running in a browser tab.

Had to update Adobe Flash Player to stream the live audio from ESPN.

Had to change to Firefox web browser to get it going, then went back to Chrome web browser & had to change settings to allow Flash to run to get it going.

ESPN audio stream is approx. 90-seconds delay or behind sports radio analog broadcast that I also have turned on. 

Keuchel disappointing us allowing 2nd Ozuna HR for a 3-HR game total so far.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 7, 2019)

Why.....why....do they keep pitching to Ozuna??????????? Put him on first!!!!!!!!


----------



## dirtnap (Oct 7, 2019)

To be honest, I’ll be glad to see Keuchel big free agency again, I haven’t been impressed with him since he got here


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 7, 2019)

And now Jackson - looks like game 5 will happen.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 7, 2019)

Hooray for Snitker ending our misery yanking Keuchel out with only 1-out in the 4th & after 67-pitches.  Wonder if he's bringing in the good or bad version of Luke Jackson.  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 7, 2019)

Why is joyce in the lineup with Duvall hitting so well


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 7, 2019)

Surprised they didn't put in Tehran for long relief.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 7, 2019)

treemanjohn said:


> Why is joyce in the lineup with Duvall hitting so well



Matt Joyce has a .295 batting avg. during regular season & has shown he's a more consistent hitter than hot & cold, on & off Duvall we've seen in the past.  Of course so far, Duvall appears to be showing he is the better clutch hitter in the playoffs.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 7, 2019)

Looks like we got lucky with the good version of Luke Jackson coming in to deliver 2-StrikeOuts.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2019)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Matt Joyce has a .295 batting avg. during regular season & has shown he's a more consistent hitter than hot & cold, on & off Duvall we've seen in the past.  Of course so far, Duvall appears to be showing he is the better clutch hitter in the playoffs.



Yep. Duvall has been better in the clutch hitting spots. Let Joyce play D and hit and have Duvall coming off the bench to pinch hit for the pitcher's slot.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 7, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Yep. Duvall has been better in the clutch hitting spots. Let Joyce play D and hit and have Duvall coming off the bench to pinch hit for the pitcher's slot.



PH Clutch Adam Duvall delivers a needed run again right on schedule.

Yippee!  PTL!



Outfield walls cannot contain Albies' 2-run HR!
Braves take the lead in the 5th!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 7, 2019)

Holy Moly! Back in the game!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2019)

Albies homers! Braves up 4-3!


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 7, 2019)

wow ozzie looking good last 2 nights. Freddie not so much


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 7, 2019)

Hooray for game now turning for the better.

For any watching the game, need eye witness opinions if Duvall's hit included a fielding error since the official ruling took away his RBI single ---> "Batter Reached On Error (batter To First)" from play-by-play & sports radio report.

Will check sports social media for a video replay.




Best I could find for Duvall's hit below, but shows no hitting or fielding, unfortunately . . . 


14-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181311927097724929


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 7, 2019)

Ozzie da man - the guy can't go over a buck fity but he can flat out hit.


----------



## dirtnap (Oct 7, 2019)

If we get through this Luke Jackson outing it’ll be a miracle


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 7, 2019)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Hooray for game now turning for the better.
> 
> For any watching the game, need eye witness opinions if Duvall's hit included a fielding error since the official ruling took away his RBI single ---> "Batter Reached On Error (batter To First)" from play-by-play & sports radio report.
> 
> Will check sports social media for a video replay.


error all day. sharp two hopper right at him. It is the big leagues after all. official scorers make me scratch my head


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 7, 2019)

dirtnap said:


> If we get through this Luke Jackson outing it’ll be a miracle



Not to fear, 36 or almost 37-year-old Darren O'Day to the rescue getting Ozuna to foul out to 1st base.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2019)

dirtnap said:


> If we get through this Luke Jackson outing it’ll be a miracle



O'Day in for Jackson. First pitch strike to Ozuna. Freeman catches the pop fly in foul territory for out 3.

Braves need to score runs now.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 7, 2019)

walukabuck said:


> error all day. sharp two hopper right at him. It is the big leagues after all. official scorers make me scratch my head



Many thank-you's!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181311986052800512



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181312160430993409


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 7, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Albies homers! Braves up 4-3!



Yes, Sir, & still holding onto the lead



30-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181313250853576705


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2019)

2 outs, bases loaded for Duvall. Made to order at bat for Duvall.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2019)

Duvall strikes out swinging.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 7, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Duvall strikes out swinging.



Maybe he will do better & improve on his batting in the late innings when the game is even more on the line like the past games.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 7, 2019)

Been in a meeting. Finally, in the car leaving Baldimerm headed to DE. Got the game on ESPN radio. Thank baby jesus for Satellite radio.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 7, 2019)

Oh yea, chop on!


----------



## dirtnap (Oct 7, 2019)

9 outs to go


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2019)

Newcomb throws near perfect baseball. Will miracles never cease?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2019)

Acuna triples. And he ran all the way this time.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 7, 2019)

attaboy Acuna! My passenger is from St Louis.


----------



## dirtnap (Oct 7, 2019)

Freddie couldn’t hit a beach ball right now


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 7, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Acuna triples. And he ran all the way this time.


 
Sounds like he's starting to follow fine examples by Freddie, Albies, Swanson, Duvall, etc.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2019)

Braves leave the bases loaded the second inning in a row.


----------



## dirtnap (Oct 7, 2019)

This games making me wanna?


----------



## Raylander (Oct 7, 2019)

I need a beer..


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 7, 2019)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Matt Joyce has a .295 batting avg. during regular season & has shown he's a more consistent hitter than hot & cold, on & off Duvall we've seen in the past.  Of course so far, Duvall appears to be showing he is the better clutch hitter in the playoffs.


 Even a blind squirrel finds a nut. Hes around a .250 career hitter.  The post season brings a lot of good out of some players. I think this is Duvall's time to shine.  You can look back and see the unlikely MVP's from past World Series and league championship series. You have to go with the hot hand that's a baseball Cardinal rule


----------



## dirtnap (Oct 7, 2019)

treemanjohn said:


> Even a blind squirrel finds a nut. Hes around a .250 career hitter.  The post season brings a lot of good out of some players. I think this is Duvall's time to shine.  You can look back and see the unlikely MVP's from past World Series and league championship series. You have to go with the hot hand that's a baseball Cardinal rule


Mark Lemke was a career what, .225 hitter who seemed like every year hit .500 in the playoffs. Just brought out the best on him


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2019)

dirtnap said:


> This games making me wanna?





worleyburd86 said:


> I need a beer..



I need a double whiskey!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2019)

dirtnap said:


> Mark Lemke was a career what, .225 hitter who seemed like every year hit .500 in the playoffs. Just brought out the best on him



Yep. Blauser too.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2019)

I think we're going to use every pitcher on our team.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 7, 2019)

treemanjohn said:


> Even a blind squirrel finds a nut. Hes around a .250 career hitter.  The post season brings a lot of good out of some players. I think this is Duvall's time to shine.  You can look back and see the unlikely MVP's from past World Series and league championship series. You have to go with the hot hand that's a baseball Cardinal rule



Preaching to the choir.  Nothing new here.  Most players' batting avg. drops during the playoffs & few have good batting avg's for the post-season. Very uncommon for players to get on hot streaks like Swanson & Acuna now in the playoffs. It's a flip of the coin for most batters so we never know what we're going to get until after it happens.


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 7, 2019)

poop


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 7, 2019)

the bunt has gone the way of the dinosaur geeze


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 7, 2019)

Please Lord don’t let Freddie get the golden sombrero


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 7, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Please Lord don’t let Freddie get the golden sombrero


He's killing them right now but the runner should have already been on 3rd


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 7, 2019)

Major bummers, missed out on getting a needed double play.





> DeJong lined out to right, Edman safe at second on throwing error by right fielder Markakis.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Oct 7, 2019)

Whhhyyy did they take out mike tomlin just to bring in another right handed??!?!!?!? Tomlin sat four down straight, I don’t get it


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 7, 2019)

Oh boy......Shane green


----------



## James12 (Oct 7, 2019)

That $23mill is struggling this series.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Oct 7, 2019)

James12 said:


> That $23mill is struggling this series.



All the vets are struggling, freeman, Donaldson, markakis and McCann aren’t doing anything


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 7, 2019)

Going down to the wire having both teams with 4-runs, 8-hits, & 1-error as we go into extra innings.

Whoa dudes!

OMG!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 7, 2019)

mizuno24jad said:


> Whhhyyy did they take out mike tomlin just to bring in another right handed??!?!!?!? Tomlin sat four down straight, I don’t get it



Yep, inquiring minds want to know mysteries of the universe like this.  No telling about all the considerations & guessing games going on with the Braves coaching staff & mgmt.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 7, 2019)

James12 said:


> That $23mill is struggling this series.



Yep, both of 'em Freddie & Donaldson.


----------



## dirtnap (Oct 7, 2019)

We’ll, Julio is in the game. I’m going to go eat


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 7, 2019)

Wonder if this is going to be the good or bad version of Teheran???

Unfortunately, looking bad after 1st batter & 2nd batter. 

At least Snitker has a scapegoat to blame problems on.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 7, 2019)

Inserting Julio says Snit is playing to win game 5


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 7, 2019)

Wong at 3rd scares me


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 7, 2019)

Ugh  Ball game


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 7, 2019)

Bringing 5th game back to Atlanta, unfortunately. 

Major bummers.


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 7, 2019)

too many lost chances. baserunners all over in 6th, 7th and 9th. Had to move Acuna to 3rd in ninth. Baseball Gods frown on this.


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 7, 2019)

walukabuck said:


> too many lost chances. baserunners all over in 6th, 7th and 9th. Had to move Acuna to 3rd in ninth. Baseball Gods frown on this.


I believe the cardinals walked 6 or 7 and not a single one scored.

Game 5 better be Folty on the mound with Soroka in the pen


----------



## csgreen1 (Oct 7, 2019)

Freddie i cant play under pressure Freeman cost us this game ! Freddie if your the leader of this team act like it you look like you don't even want to be there! Now Molina that's a team leader!


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 7, 2019)

It's easy to second guess some of the moves....always is.  I'm still miffed they didn't let Fried pitch the 8th in game 1.  We're probably resting up for the NLCS at this point had they not been so sensitive about relief pitching him.  Go Braves!


----------



## 1982ace (Oct 7, 2019)

walukabuck said:


> the bunt has gone the way of the dinosaur geeze


Why in the world Albies didn’t attempt to bunt with Acuña on second with no outs is beyond me


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 7, 2019)

1982ace said:


> Why in the world Albies didn’t attempt to bunt with Acuña on second with no outs is beyond me


Fredrick could've done it also


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 7, 2019)

We still in this but Freddie’s got to start contributing. Our 1 and 2 are getting on base.


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 7, 2019)

treemanjohn said:


> Fredrick could've done it also


If Acuna had already been on 3rd, Freddie's grounder had a good chance of getting thru a drawn in infield. Cardinals play baseball the right way. Molina got the run in from 3rd with less than 2 out.


----------



## dirtnap (Oct 7, 2019)

You can second guess all you want, but they tied the game on two broken bat 60 mph bloop hits. It happens. One more game at home. Go Braves


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 7, 2019)

Freddie may not see another fastball till next season, cause uncle Charlie making him look silly..


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 8, 2019)

Good come from behind & but tie it up & also take the lead in the 5th, only to let them tie it up in the 8th then let 'em win it in the 10th.  

Fine game for Acuna with 4-hits, Swanson with 2-hits, & Albies with 3-RBI's & 1-HR, while Freddie has 3-K's & Braves have 9 LOB & 0 for 9 RISP. 

Hope Folty has a good Game 5 going against Flaherty on Wednesday. 

Dodgers & Nats series tied at 2-2 like the Braves & Cardinals. 



https://www.espn.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=401169086 

Box Score 

Team RISP: 0-9 (McCann 0-1, Donaldson 0-1, Freeman 0-2, Hechavarria 0-1, Duvall 0-2, Albies 0-2)

Team LOB: 9




16-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181340298577874946











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181364032227307521



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181394834784952320


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 8, 2019)

0-9 RISP Braves
1-10 RISP CARDS

Theirs counted-


----------



## Coenen (Oct 8, 2019)

They certainly had their chances yesterday. I think I'll leave it at that.

Wednesday is a new day, Snit will have all of his best bullets locked at loaded, they've beaten Flaherty once, now they need to do it again. Nothing left for us to do but enjoy the ride. It's been a good, tight series.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 8, 2019)

Something is wrong with Freddie Freeman.


----------



## biggdogg (Oct 8, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Something is wrong with Freddie Freeman.



Bone spur in his elbow. Missed the KC series because of it. It's apparently more troublesome than he's letting on.

Folty is the starter for game 5. I'm guessing Soroka will be lined up right behind him, although Newcomb looked really, really good and only threw 6 pitches yesterday.


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 8, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Something is wrong with Freddie Freeman.


Every baseball player is beat to death at this time of year.  That's why so many used steroids


----------



## Greene728 (Oct 8, 2019)

Too many blown opportunities yesterday for a team of this caliber. You can’t leave runners in scoring position with no outs and expect to win. And the meat of the lineup has got to start producing. I agree, Freddie just don’t look right. Sure do hope they get it together on Wednesday!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 8, 2019)

We are playing to advance weds to the pennant series. After losing game 1, i'll take it.

Everybody is available. Go Braves! Chop on!


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Oct 8, 2019)

If Snit knew anything about managing a bullpen, we would have won 10 more games this year.   Tomlin has like 10 pitches to 4 batters and takes him out.

Hope Folty has an amazing game on Wednesday and the middle of the line ups bats get on fire.    Lets go Bravos.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 8, 2019)

Snitker is true to the Bobby Cox coaching tree. Take out a hot pitcher to go to a pitcher who's stuff we do not know about yet. I would have rode Tomlin till they got a hit. Been watching this same stuff since 1991?????????


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 8, 2019)

Meriwether Mike said:


> Snitker is true to the Bobby Cox coaching tree. Take out a hot pitcher to go to a pitcher who's stuff we do not know about yet. I would have rode Tomlin till they got a hit. Been watching this same stuff since 1991?????????



It is even worse now. It all boils down to "metrics" on how the game is managed. Who do the numbers say should be put in versus who should go based on performance.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 8, 2019)

Nothing like post-season play to reveal a team's talent & coaching to show if they can have success at the highest levels in baseball.

Yep, it looks like Snitker is trying to out smart himself by abandoning common sense success of sticking with a pitcher who is getting the job done well, but he's falling back his gut feel & back to traditional baseball strategies of the past to change pitchers often for almost each batter coming to the plate.  Obviously, there's not enough of a team's better pitchers to be able to do that most of the time.  No wonder that lots of Braves' fans are freaking out.   There are short term & long term strategy trade-offs.  Playoffs are geared toward the short term, either win or you're out & not around for the future long term.  Successful lasting playoff teams we see regularly in the post-season usually tend to put their current best out to play.

Reckon Freddie will probably stay in denial about his elbow bone spur troubles until after the playoffs.  If we were him, we probably would not tell the world about our current elbow problems preventing him or us from performing better like his regular self either.



Time = 1:32

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181357752142061568


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 8, 2019)

Freddie did hit a 460 ft shot in game 1.
So take the same concoction  tomorrow ?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 8, 2019)

I really do think metrics have completely taken the place of the eye test.  Tomlin was DEALING when they pulled him.  I guess I'm an old school coach.  Ride the hot hand.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 8, 2019)

Will be there tomorrow.  Looking forward to a big win.


----------



## biggdogg (Oct 8, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I really do think metrics have completely taken the place of the eye test.  Tomlin was DEALING when they pulled him.  I guess I'm an old school coach.  Ride the hot hand.



Newcomb was on point before Tomlin came in.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 8, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I really do think metrics have completely taken the place of the eye test.  Tomlin was DEALING when they pulled him.  I guess I'm an old school coach.  Ride the hot hand.



Yep but you got to get runs too. The Braves had 2 out bases loaded in the 8th and 9th and couldn't push one run across the plate. It's like Joe Simpson said - in the playoffs it's the little things that count - Get 'em on, get 'em over, get 'em in. Small ball wins playoff games, like that Cards sac fly to score the winning run in the bottom of the 10th.


----------



## Coenen (Oct 8, 2019)

biggdogg said:


> Newcomb was on point before Tomlin came in.


Newcomb was 100% getting a second inning until they had the bases loaded and the pitcher's spot came up. Whatever double switch they did that had the pitcher batting sixth certainly didn't help. I think it forced them to pull the plug early on a couple of guys that they'd otherwise have let continue to pitch.


----------



## Coenen (Oct 9, 2019)

Let's go get that W!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 9, 2019)

^ my kind of thinking!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2019)

Coenen said:


> Let's go get that W!
> 
> View attachment 985954





Oh Jobu, god of grand slam home runs help us now.


----------



## biggdogg (Oct 9, 2019)

Only pitchers I want to see come in after Folty are Tomlin, Newcomb, Melancun and/or Soroka. And I would prefer to not need Soroka, but you know what they say about desperate times...


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2019)

Line up change. Duvall in, Joyce to the bench. Good move. Duval is swinging the hot stick right now.


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 9, 2019)

treemanjohn said:


> Why is joyce in the lineup with Duvall hitting so well


Finally Snit listens to me


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 9, 2019)

Freddie has to hit tonight, Acuna needs to fire it up as well.

Got to put this to bed tonight and move on.

Chop On!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> Freddie has to hit tonight, Acuna needs to fire it up as well.
> 
> Got to put this to bed tonight and move on.
> 
> Chop On!



Freddie and The Greaser both need to hit tonight and Acuna, Albies and Swanson need to stay hot as well. We need pop up and down the batting order.


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 9, 2019)

Well the braves caved! No Tomahawk chop tonight guys. Don't even chop in front of the television it's illegal now


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2019)

treemanjohn said:


> Well the braves caved! No Tomahawk chop tonight guys. Don't even chop in front of the television it's illegal now



Says who?


----------



## dirtnap (Oct 9, 2019)

treemanjohn said:


> Well the braves caved! No Tomahawk chop tonight guys. Don't even chop in front of the television it's illegal now


They’ll be more tonight than there’s been in a while


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2019)

Screw Ryan Helsley. Chop til you drop!


----------



## dirtnap (Oct 9, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Screw Ryan Helsley. Chop til you drop!


You mean “Chief Cries A Lot”?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2019)

dirtnap said:


> You mean “Chief Cries A Lot”?



Is that his real name?


----------



## Raylander (Oct 9, 2019)

Anybody else notice that chop to open up the game? They can’t stop the fans from chopping!


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 9, 2019)

Is Freddie on drugs?


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 9, 2019)

Bad Folty is like bad Julio. You can;t keep him out there long.


----------



## Ratrzcer1991 (Oct 9, 2019)

They have no choice but to turn the bats on, 4-0 still got 2 out to go.


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 9, 2019)

Can’t be disappointed if you know they’re gonna lose. Today/tonight is much better for me with that thinking. Too much pressure. And if they end up pulling it off, then all the more better.


----------



## dirtnap (Oct 9, 2019)

This is pitiful


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2019)

walukabuck said:


> Bad Folty is like bad Julio. You can;t keep him out there long.



4-0 top of the first and 1 out. Help us Jesus!


----------



## Ratrzcer1991 (Oct 9, 2019)

This is getting ugly


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 9, 2019)

Was a good year gents. Lets chat in the spring.


----------



## Ratrzcer1991 (Oct 9, 2019)

I’m going to sleep..


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 9, 2019)

elfiii said:


> 4-0 top of the first and 1 out. Help us Jesus!


9-0 now. Good grief


----------



## Ratrzcer1991 (Oct 9, 2019)

This is a bad day for us braves fans


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 9, 2019)

Haha, that’s hilarious


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 9, 2019)

what a pile of dung. they've quit now


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 9, 2019)

Mercy.................Please Cards - have mercy.


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 9, 2019)

And the Atlanta/Georgia sports curse is still going strong.


----------



## Ratrzcer1991 (Oct 9, 2019)

All we need is 2 grand slams and a few solo home runs


----------



## dirtnap (Oct 9, 2019)

Well, it’s been fun, see y’all next April


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Oct 9, 2019)

Braves suck again,I would be ashamed to take a paycheck ,changing their name to Bad News Braves


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 9, 2019)

125 days until pitchers and catchers report.


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Oct 9, 2019)

What pitchers,also what catcher definetly not Mcann has he even had 1hit in the playoffs.


----------



## dirtnap (Oct 9, 2019)

I did a quit figuring and best I can tell Foltynewicz’s era for the game is 189


----------



## XIronheadX (Oct 9, 2019)

What time does the game start?


----------



## Coenen (Oct 9, 2019)

XIronheadX said:


> What time does the game start?


Joke's on you. It's over.

Next stop, winter meetings and free agency.


----------



## XIronheadX (Oct 9, 2019)

Coenen said:


> Joke's on you. It's over.
> 
> Next stop, winter meetings and free agency.


Yep, it was a fine time to turn on a Braves game for the first time in 15 years.. See y'all in 15 more.


----------



## Coenen (Oct 9, 2019)

XIronheadX said:


> Yep, it was a fine time to turn on a Braves game for the first time in 15 years.. See y'all in 15 more.


Don't let it be like that. They're a good, fun team to watch, and I sincerely believe their arrow is still pointing up, it's just tough to see them go out like this.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 9, 2019)

It's only the 2md inning boys. Anything can happen


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Oct 9, 2019)

Yes anything can happen ,like 20 to nothing Cardinals.


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 9, 2019)

I love them in the regular season and go to 6-8 games each year now that they right here in my backyard; but this collapse is too much like the Falcons super bowl fiasco. Just horrendous


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 9, 2019)

Nah, this game was over when Molina hit the game winning sac fly during game 4. I could smell it then.  He sucked the life out of the team.


----------



## JWT (Oct 9, 2019)

I left work a hr early to watch


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 9, 2019)

The Braves just Falconed.


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 9, 2019)

You right, Atlanta just doesn’t lose deciding games; they lose in grand fashion. I wish this game had the same mercy rules of the youth tournaments, let’s end this mess.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Oct 9, 2019)

A complete fold on the field and the stadium. All because Helsley went and got all butthurt because a tomahawk chop was so offensive, they decided not to give out foam tomahawks and play the chant as much. It’s not a mockery, but Mr. Helsley if it will make you feel better. We’ll be the ones who took your land and buried your heritage and history. What a crock.


----------



## Coenen (Oct 9, 2019)

Cool story, bro.


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 9, 2019)

getting chippy stay tuned


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 9, 2019)

Oh yeah, that’s gonna make it better or more acceptable; NOT.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Oct 9, 2019)

Coenen said:


> Cool story, bro.


Your welcome my brethren


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 9, 2019)

You know, I think I’m done with them just over this tomahawk chop thing. Unbelievable they bowed down to this guy especially in this situation. But really, really smart on his behalf to cause such a distraction and I truly believe affect the game. I will not be at Suntrust as regularly as I was in past.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Oct 9, 2019)

Once you go trying to make everyone happy.... well we all know how that ends up.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 9, 2019)

So no foam tomahawks?
So no drumbeat to drive the chant?
So no pregame rallies with chop?
I’m out like Dick’s.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2019)

LEGHORN said:


> You right, Atlanta just doesn’t lose deciding games; they lose in grand fashion. I wish this game had the same mercy rules of the youth tournaments, let’s end this mess.



This. ^



duckyaker90 said:


> A complete fold on the field and the stadium. All because Helsley went and got all butthurt because a tomahawk chop was so offensive, they decided not to give out foam tomahawks and play the chant as much. What a crock.



And this just made it worse. ^

If the Braves are gonna lose when it counts and get all up in the SJW crap I'm definitely out.


----------



## DannyW (Oct 9, 2019)

I don't know about everyone else but that's the 2nd hardest defeat for me to take in Atlanta pro sports history. Which is saying a lot if you think about all the Atlanta defeats over the past 40-50 years.

The 28-3 Falcon's debacle is #1, and this one is second.


----------



## saltysenior (Oct 9, 2019)

the curse of Chief Knockahoma.....


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 9, 2019)

Come on guys, that was hard but we have a great future. Acuna and Freeman being absent from the series was a real blow but not THE blow. The real blow to the Braves was not even the game 4 loss but yet Molina's reaction after the hit. The Braves lost this series two days ago. If I am disappointed in anyone it is Freeman, Markakis and Dallas. 

We need a hood rat leader on the team who is not scared to punch you in the nose when you are grabbing your knees. Atlanta has really never known this.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 9, 2019)

Losing to Cowboys and Danny White is up there. 
Bartkowski and William  Andrews were headed to Super Bowl.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 9, 2019)

Sickening effort and end to the season. Big Choke.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2019)

I dont understand how a team that made it this far gives up that many runs in the 1st inning. Think they lost this series before they ever came back to Atlanta.


----------



## James12 (Oct 9, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Come on guys, that was hard but we have a great future. Acuna and Freeman being absent from the series was a real blow but not THE blow. The real blow to the Braves was not even the game 4 loss but yet Molina's reaction after the hit. The Braves lost this series two days ago. If I am disappointed in anyone it is Freeman, Markakis and Dallas.
> 
> We need a hood rat leader on the team who is not scared to punch you in the nose when you are grabbing your knees. Atlanta has really never known this.



Acuna was absent?? Huh?

Are you disappointed in Donaldson?


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 10, 2019)

Unbelievable!!! Nationals and St. Louis.... Braves blew it.  LA looked almost as shocked as ATL fans.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 10, 2019)

Still enjoyed the season and watching this team play. And will continue rootin for em.


----------



## DannyW (Oct 10, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Come on guys, that was hard but we have a great future.



That's the thing about Atlanta pro sports teams...you go deep in the playoffs and THINK you have a great future and then you MISS the playoffs the next year. You have to be a long time Atlanta sports fan to understand.


----------



## baddave (Oct 10, 2019)

DannyW said:


> That's the thing about Atlanta pro sports teams...you go deep in the playoffs and THINK you have a great future and then you MISS the playoffs the next year. You have to be a long time Atlanta sports fan to understand.


that's it - i've been watching braves and falcons since their inception . don't ever get your hopes too high cause they WILL disappoint you.. jinxed .. i believe if we just got shed of the falcons the jinx may disappear


----------



## dirtnap (Oct 10, 2019)

On the bright side, I’d rather lose the way the Braves lost than the way the Dodgers lost. Talk about brutal


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 10, 2019)

And that is the end of that............


embarrassing.

Does not seem like we won 99 games this year...

Brian McCain has retired

chop on


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 10, 2019)

When I die I am going to ask the Braves to be my pall bearers so they can let me down one more time!!


----------



## tr21 (Oct 10, 2019)

hey y'all come on now ! the braves could still whoop the falcon's in a football game


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 10, 2019)

James12 said:


> Acuna was absent?? Huh?
> 
> Are you disappointed in Donaldson?


That doesn’t tell the whole story.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2019)

Meriwether Mike said:


> When I die I am going to ask the Braves to be my pall bearers so they can let me down one more time!!


----------



## tr21 (Oct 10, 2019)

Meriwether Mike said:


> When I die I am going to ask the Braves to be my pall bearers so they can let me down one more time!!


better the Braves than the Falcons, I could just see them fumble you about half way to the hole and you come rolling out of the box.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 10, 2019)

That was painful to watch live.  Everyone Cards and Braves fans were in disbelief.  Game ended before it even started.  We left in the 5th and tried to salvage our night out without the 8 month old.  Oh well.....  I'll tune back in next year.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 10, 2019)

Actually last bight a game shouldn’t have even been played. Braves should have won game 1 but bad coaching and showboating cost them that game


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Actually last bight a game shouldn’t have even been played. Braves should have won game 1 but bad coaching and showboating cost them that game


Yep.. I was sighting in rifles yesterday afternoon. Got in my truck, turned on the radio in the 3rd inning. Heard the score and changed the channel.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2019)

Nitram4891 said:


> Game ended before it even started.



This. ^ So the Braves didn't do their typical post All Star game swoon this year. They waited until the last game of their NLDS and then collapsed right after the National Anthem. The look on Freeman's face when he finally got that hit in the 9th said it all.

We need some pitching in the worst of ways. Teheran, Keuchel and Folty need to be cut loose.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Actually last bight a game shouldn’t have even been played. Braves should have won game 1 but bad coaching and showboating cost them that game



How about the last game in St. Louis? 2 outs bases loaded in the 8th and 9th and they couldn't get so much as  single.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2019)

elfiii said:


> How about the last game in St. Louis? 2 outs bases loaded in the 8th and 9th and they couldn't get so much as  single.


They couldn't even throw out the force to 3rd..


----------



## Baroque Brass (Oct 10, 2019)

elfiii said:


> This. ^ So the Braves didn't do their typical post All Star game swoon this year. They waited until the last game of their NLDS and then collapsed right after the National Anthem. The look on Freeman's face when he finally got that hit in the 9th said it all.
> 
> We need some pitching in the worst of ways. Teheran, Keuchel and Folty need to be cut loose.


I think they did go into a post All Star swoon. They usually wait until September.  Run production definitely declined after the break. They lost lots of games by one or two runs. They lost the series to Milwaukee, a mediocre team at best. They lost what, six straight at the end of the season? I’d said I thought their post season would be abbreviated but I didn’t expect such an epic crash and burn.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2019)

Barouque Brass said:


> I think they did go into a post All Star swoon. They usually wait until September.  Run production definitely declined after the break. They lost lots of games by one or two runs. They lost the series to Milwaukee, a mediocre team at best. They lost what, six straight at the end of the season? I’d said I thought their post season would be abbreviated but I didn’t expect such an epic crash and burn.



Yep. I knew they were done when they let the Muts sweep them the last 3 games of the season.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 11, 2019)

Another disappointing post-season for the Braves as usual, unfortunately.  Appears Atlanta is still rebuilding for years to come & has not yet developed into a playoffs type team yet.  

Reckon we could see it coming with September trending down in a bad wrong direction.  Like others have said, looks like they peaked too soon this year.  Injuries do not help.  

No excuse for Braves' best pitcher Soroka not being scheduled to start in the 1st game & for a later 2nd game.  Atlanta offense shows bats still do not produce much scoring against playoff caliber pitching opposition. 

The team is expected to look significantly different next season with lots of players on one year or one season deals which is approx. 8-12 players according to Freddie in his post-game interview, along with losing McCann to retirement.  

Only 4-months 'til next spring training as Braves management works on building the team in the off season. 

Looking forward to a better future for the Braves. 

















Time = 3:34

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182094298801684480


Time = 2:56 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182439597957111809


70-seconds 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182469892303474688


76-seconds

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182467519644348417


----------



## Coenen (Oct 11, 2019)

That is a remarkably downbeat take considering how well they played and the teams and pitchers they beat in the second half of the season. Don't let your judgement be clouded by the outcome of one game.

The rebuild is done. This is them, and in case you didn't notice, they're pretty good. If the front office does half the job next season that they did this season they'll be set to contend again. Keep your perspective, stay the course and enjoy the ride. As the saying goes, it's the journey not the destination.


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Oct 11, 2019)

Go Braves!!

And please take the falcons and hawks with you!
? 

So disappointing, sad to hear that the Braves were mentioned about being in the same amount of playoff appearances as the Yankees, sad thing is, the Yankees are a championship organization.


----------



## tr21 (Oct 11, 2019)

I bet the falcons hope to have 2/3 post season record the braves have this year. they might not even get 2 wins in the regular season. braves did ok if you asked me, atleast they got to the playoffs. hated the way they lost the last game, but hey how many teams were already sitting at home ?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 11, 2019)

I thought they were good enough to make it to the WS.
Very disappointed.
Game 4 was the game to win and they blew it. Now I’m having to deal with my grandson’s dad- BIG Cardinals fan?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 4, 2019)

Braves busting some moves with roster updates, declines, & attempts with offers trying to get ready for next season.



https://www.mlb.com/press-release/p...ers-and-nick-markakis?t=braves-press-releases

*Braves sign C Tyler Flowers and OF Nick Markakis*

*Club declines options for RHP Teheran and OF Hamilton, tenders 3B Donaldson qualifying offer*

a few seconds ago





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191456836165214208


----------



## walukabuck (Nov 4, 2019)

Oh yeah baseball talk. Praise the lord. Really could have done without another year of Markakis and Flowers. Was time for Julio to move on. as for Hamilton, you can't steal first base.


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 4, 2019)

walukabuck said:


> Oh yeah baseball talk. Praise the lord. Really could have done without another year of Markakis and Flowers. Was time for Julio to move on. as for Hamilton, you can't steal first base.


Pitchers go and come in December. I could have done without Flowers but Markakis is money.  I am with ya on Julio, see ya!


----------



## biggdogg (Nov 4, 2019)

Unfortunately with B-Mac retiring, the Braves had no choice but to re-sign Flowers. You just don't go into the off season with no ML ready catchers. They are likely going hard after Grandal, which would relegate Flowers to once a week duty. The way the deals for Flowers and Markakis were done, the Braves opened up $4mil in cap space along with the $10mil by cutting Teheran and the $5mil by cutting Hamilton. Keeping Markakis was a no-brainer. And from the sound of it, Donaldson wants to stay as much as Braves country wants him to stay. So we shall see.


----------



## James12 (Nov 4, 2019)

Donaldson will get paid whether it’s the Braves or someone else.  The fact that they didn’t go ahead and make an offer could be telling that they think he’ll get paid elsewhere, which is why the qualifying offer guarantees them a draft pick if he goes elsewhere.


----------



## Coenen (Nov 5, 2019)

biggdogg said:


> Unfortunately with B-Mac retiring, the Braves had no choice but to re-sign Flowers. You just don't go into the off season with no ML ready catchers. They are likely going hard after Grandal, which would relegate Flowers to once a week duty. The way the deals for Flowers and Markakis were done, the Braves opened up $4mil in cap space along with the $10mil by cutting Teheran and the $5mil by cutting Hamilton. Keeping Markakis was a no-brainer. And from the sound of it, Donaldson wants to stay as much as Braves country wants him to stay. So we shall see.


No cap in MLB. Resources are resources though. The Donaldson qualifying offer is an insurance policy just in case some GM decides to really break him off. I certainly hope they'll find an answer at catcher, Flow is definitely well past his prime. Be interesting to see what they do with some of their role players, guys like Camarago and Hechevarria. Ender is still a question mark as well. Lots to do.


----------



## biggdogg (Nov 5, 2019)

True there is no "cap" per se. Should have said that they freed up money in their limited budget. Which sits around $135mil if I remember correctly.


----------



## DannyW (Nov 5, 2019)

Coenen said:


> No cap in MLB. Resources are resources though. The Donaldson qualifying offer is an insurance policy just in case some GM decides to really break him off. I certainly hope they'll find an answer at catcher, Flow is definitely well past his prime. Be interesting to see what they do with some of their role players, guys like Camarago and Hechevarria. Ender is still a question mark as well. Lots to do.



Qualifying offer is $17.8 million this offseason. Donaldson would be a bargain at that price, although I would rather the Braves offer 3 years at around $45-$50 million and see if he bites. He is a local guy on the downhill side of his career at 34 years old next year, and another $45-50 might be all it takes.

I think Markakis is a good signing. Hate to see Tehran go, he has been frustrating to watch, but at a next season 29 years old with a career winning record and a career 3.67 ERA (!) someone out there is going to pay him more than the Brave are willing.

I get the need to have a catcher signed but personally I would have let Flowers go and used the $4 million given to Flowers to sign Cervelli or someone else as a free agent instead.  There are a ton of catchers as good or better than Flowers available this year in the free agent market.

Inciarte will be a Brave next year. When healthy he is a perennial Gold Glove finalist who will steal 25 bases and hit for average (.286). Sure he is "streaky" at the plate but so is almost every other player including Freddie Freeman.

The bullpen is better off than it was this time last year with Newcombe, Martin, Green, Jackson and Melancon already signed but they need to add more depth. And a true closer. Maybe go after Will Smith?

Position players Duvall, Culberson, Carmargo, Joyce, Ortega and Riley will all need evaluation. Duvall found his swing and Joyce proved valuable. I could see Riley spending another year at AAA. Ortega may be the odd man out...at 29 he is getting old for the minors and he has not yet proved himself at the ML level.

And Pache is knocking on the door.

And we have not even addressed the starting pitchers...

Yep Coenen...agree there is lots to do.


----------



## biggdogg (Nov 5, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Qualifying offer is $17.8 million this offseason. Donaldson would be a bargain at that price, although I would rather the Braves offer 3 years at around $45-$50 million and see if he bites. He is a local guy on the downhill side of his career at 34 years old next year, and another $45-50 might be all it takes.
> 
> Donaldson will most definitely decline the qualifying offer. Probably take 3 years and at least $60 mil to keep him in Atlanta as he's considered the 2nd best 3rd baseman on the open market. He wants to stay, AA wants him to stay, so we'll see.
> 
> ...


----------

